# Schönstes Volk



## Mini Vaati (13. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder eine Umfrage.Diesesmal eht es um schönheit. Welche Volk findet ihr am schönsten


----------



## Arkoras (13. Januar 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, Blutelfen und vom Stile her die Untoten!

FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## Tykon (13. Januar 2008)

wer hat bitte männliche blutelfen angeklickt?^^ die sind net die schönsten, eher die schwulsten ( nach dem außen^^, will keinen beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

männlich: mensch
weiblich:nachtelf


----------



## Arkoras (13. Januar 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> wer hat bitte männliche blutelfen angeklickt?^^ die sind net die schönsten, eher die schwulsten ( nach dem außen^^, will keinen beleidigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Typisch Ally, weibliche Nachtelfen sind ja noch ganz ok, wenn man sie erst mal gekillt hat, aber die männlichen Menschen sind doch viel schwuler, schon allein die bescheuerten Emotes von denen.  (will Allies beleidigen)


----------



## Dragim (13. Januar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Typisch Ally, weibliche Nachtelfen sind ja noch ganz ok, wenn man sie erst mal gekillt hat, aber die männlichen Menschen sind doch viel schwuler, schon allein die bescheuerten Emotes von denen.  (will Allies beleidigen)



lol typisches Hordekiddy tztztz

ich kenne vernünftige Horde-Spieler, aber wenn dann noch der Faktor 'Alter' im Bereich 7> angesiedelt is wirds echt schlimm...


----------



## Kelgorath (13. Januar 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Umfrage.Diesesmal eht es um schönheit. Welche Klasse findet ihr am schönsten


Naja erstmal handelt es sich bei Völkern um Rassen nicht um Klassen.
Bei weiblichen eindeutig B11/Mensch. N811 geht, Zwergin ist fett und hässlich, Draenei sieht sehr seltsam bzw verkrüppelt (hufe,hörner,abgeknickte beine usw.), Gnomin sieht aus als käm sie vom Strich, Taurin sieht auch komisch aus (ne weibliche Kuh hat RL keine Brüste in der Form), Trollin sieht langweilig aus, orcin sieht einfach nur hässlich aus (wo bleibt da die Schönheit) und Untote sieht mit passendem eq sehr cool aus bzw alles bis auf Kriegerin, da Schurkinen und Untote Stoffies einfach Style haben.

Da ich männlich und hetero bin Kann ich bei männlichen nicht nach der Schönheit beurteilen, sondern beurteile welche Rasse am "imposantesten" aussieht und dass sind eindeutig Tauren, danach Draenei, danach Orcs. Style haben Untote. Der Rest sieht entweder Schwul(B11), Verkrüppelt(Troll), lustig(Gnom), einfach sau zu langweilig (Mensch) oda einfach hässlich (N811, zwerg) aus.
MFG Kelgorath


----------



## Kelgorath (13. Januar 2008)

sry für doppelpost Buffed ist ma wieder lahm und ich bin n bissl ungeduldig^^


----------



## Rull (13. Januar 2008)

blutelfinen sind die geilsten, ihre männer sehen aber auch ganz gut aus ;D


----------



## Tykon (13. Januar 2008)

typischen abwehrverhalten^^. man muss doch mal ehrlich sein. Die männlichen blutelfen haben ne ziemlich schwule haltung. Und dann noch silbermond. an sich ne schöne stadt, aber halt ne frauen stadt. egal wo man hinsieht. überall rosa und diese komischen vorhänge^^.

und was is an männlichen menschen schwul. obwohl...es gibt ja noch paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (die ebenfals von männlichen blutelfen gewählt werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## neuroheaven (13. Januar 2008)

also geiler als blutelf ob  m oder w gibts derzeit wohl nichts. wer was anderes sagt is nur neidisch auf diese geile hordeklasse. die männlichens sind auch total stylisch. mit ordenltichemn benehmen und net so dumpfe schweine und astlöche wie menschen oder nachtelfen loooool


----------



## Cerboz (13. Januar 2008)

Kelgorath schrieb:


> Naja erstmal handelt es sich bei Völkern um Rassen nicht um Klassen.
> Bei weiblichen eindeutig B11/Mensch. N811 geht, Zwergin ist fett und hässlich, Draenei sieht sehr seltsam bzw verkrüppelt (hufe,hörner,abgeknickte beine usw.), Gnomin sieht aus als käm sie vom Strich, Taurin sieht auch komisch aus (ne weibliche Kuh hat RL keine Brüste in der Form), Trollin sieht langweilig aus, orcin sieht einfach nur hässlich aus (wo bleibt da die Schönheit) und Untote sieht mit passendem eq sehr cool aus bzw alles bis auf Kriegerin, da Schurkinen und Untote Stoffies einfach Style haben.
> 
> Da ich männlich und hetero bin Kann ich bei männlichen nicht nach der Schönheit beurteilen, sondern beurteile welche Rasse am "imposantesten" aussieht und dass sind eindeutig Tauren, danach Draenei, danach Orcs. Style haben Untote. Der Rest sieht entweder Schwul(B11), Verkrüppelt(Troll), lustig(Gnom), einfach sau zu langweilig (Mensch) oda einfach hässlich (N811, zwerg) aus.
> MFG Kelgorath



Besser hätte mans nicht sagen können.


----------



## Sweny (13. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die Draenei Frauen am hübschesten, sie haben was exotisches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ahaj *Tauren =I= Kuh*


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Januar 2008)

ganz klar ud
es gibt kein volk das stylisher ist als die untoten


----------



## Katze (13. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> also geiler als blutelf ob  m oder w gibts derzeit wohl nichts. wer was anderes sagt is nur neidisch auf diese geile hordeklasse. die männlichens sind auch total stylisch. mit ordenltichemn benehmen und net so dumpfe schweine und astlöche wie menschen oder nachtelfen loooool



kiddy


----------



## serdar (13. Januar 2008)

Kelgorath schrieb:


> Verkrüppelt(Troll)



Wie und wo bitte?

Männliche Trolle haben einfach Style
und weibl Blutelfinnen sind heissssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Seryma (13. Januar 2008)

ich find die geilsten weiblichen sind echt Draenen und Blutelfinnen^^

am stylischsten find ich im moment männliche gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (13. Januar 2008)

serdar schrieb:


> Männliche Trolle haben einfach Style
> und weibl Blutelfinnen sind heissssssssssssssssssssss!




Das wollte ich denn zuerst nehmen...

Habe denn männliche Orcs genommen, die wenn sie richtig "bearbeitet" wurden richtig cool aussehen können und die riesen Schultern top sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bein weiblichen habe ich zwischen Nacht-, Blutelfen und Gnominen überlegt, habe denn Nachtelfen genommen.

Nicht ganz so schön wie Blutelfinen aber irgendwie niedlich. *gg*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte nicht gedacht, dass Blutelfen die Nachtelfen ablösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss an der normalen Hautfarbe liegen.

Aber das bei der schönsten männlichen Rasse sehr viele für Untote gestimmt haben....überall Nekrophile??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

PS: Hab bei 1. für Menschen und bei 2. für Nachtelfen gestimmt. Blutelfen haben mir zu viel von einer Masochistin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2008)

mänlich finde ich tauren haben am meisten style
weiblich dachte ich zuerst n811,aber find die gnome (wenn sie gut gemacht sind [z.b. rosa haare xD]) am schönsten


----------



## DefloS (13. Januar 2008)

UNTOTIN ich lach mich weg, schonmal das Wort Untote gehört, und es heißt DrAEnei egal ob männlich oder weiblich AFAIK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soar, bei den Mädels sind ganz klar die Draenei am geilsten. Dicke Brüste, Schmale Hüfte Draller hinter und lange Beine - find ich gut!


----------



## Revan69 (13. Januar 2008)

Blutelfen sind ganz nett nur find ich sie zu zerbrechlich , n811inen ftw


----------



## Smeagon (13. Januar 2008)

du beste mänliche rasse ist eindeutig der n811 da er einfach style hat un geil is und bei 2 n811innen da sie hübscher sin al die "neuen" blutelfen außerdem gehörten sie ma zu nem volk also is es eigentlich egal wen man nimmt


----------



## -dekagepe- (13. Januar 2008)

mrc - groß stark, ohne bommelschwanz ^^
w: blutelf (spiel i ja selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## gottdrak (13. Januar 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> Bei den Männern:
> Blutelf 	 [ 30 ]  	** [18.52%]



WTF?! 

The world become gay!!


----------



## Hamy (13. Januar 2008)

männliche chars tauren und weibliche chars BE + draenei ^^


----------



## naked92 (13. Januar 2008)

Blood11 Weiblich
Orc Männlich


----------



## Vanier (13. Januar 2008)

Also Weiblich sinds /tusch .... wie sollte es ander sein  Blutelfinnen,
und männlich (da ich einfach Elfen liebe) Nachtelfen (<-- wenn ihr da was gegen habt behaltets bitte für euch)


----------



## Arkoras (13. Januar 2008)

Vanier schrieb:


> Also Weiblich sinds /tusch .... wie sollte es ander sein  Blutelfinnen,
> und männlich (da ich einfach Elfen liebe) Nachtelfen (<-- wenn ihr da was gegen habt behaltets bitte für euch)



Na gut, Nachtelfen sind so das einzige halbwegs akzeptable volk der allianz


----------



## Monyesak (13. Januar 2008)

blutelfen männer sind gay aus ende ^^

undead wg style und so, hab nur untote^^


----------



## Seryma (13. Januar 2008)

und nochmal klartet, das heißt nicht 

Draenaiin

sondern 

Draene....


das is ein wichtiger hystorischer fakt^^


----------



## Arkoras (13. Januar 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> und nochmal klartet, das heißt nicht
> 
> Draenaiin
> 
> ...



Egal, hauptsache sie fallen um


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (13. Januar 2008)

Also erst mal voraus Blutelf männlich find ich doch irgendwie ober Schwul, Weiblich Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok bei den Männlichen Menschen ist der Tanz vllt auch nicht Normal aber ansonsten Haltung ok nicht so wie bei den Bluelfen.
zum eigentlichen Theam zurück.
Weiblich:N811/B11 auf einer Welle
Männlich:Gnom, übelst Ultimatives Sixpack haben die xD


----------



## SeRuM (13. Januar 2008)

1. Kommt mir das sehr bekannt vor.
2. Es Gibt MÄNNLICHE Blutelfen !?!? Ist mir neu.


----------



## Burzum (13. Januar 2008)

ich finde männliche Blutelfen überhaupt nicht schwul sondern eingebildet (spiele selber einen daher kann ich nicht sagen das sie schwul sind xD) aber könnten Tauren hexer machen (was allein aus dem grund nicht geht weil es scheiße aussehen würde xD) hab ich n Blutelfen genommen


----------



## Doner (13. Januar 2008)

Weibliche b11 sind einfach nur Magersüchtig, was soll da dran schön sein?


----------



## klogmo (13. Januar 2008)

also ich weiß nicht, was die weiblichen blutelfen angeht die sind irgendwie viel zu mager und sehen aus als würden die bei der kleinsten berührung zerbrechen


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (13. Januar 2008)

ich bin mir sehr unsicher...

bei weiblichen hab ich mal auf blutelfe geklickt...
und bei männlich einfach blutelf weil ich zur zeit einen twinke und er recht gut aussieht...

übrigens : die ganzen allys die die hordenvölker schlecht machen beweisen damit meiner meinung nach das sie ihren neid sprechen lassen >= )

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## SeRuM (13. Januar 2008)

Doner schrieb:


> Weibliche b11 sind einfach nur Magersüchtig, was soll da dran schön sein?


Genau.
Bei den Horde weibern:
Trollinen 
Untote

Ally:
Nacht11
Gnom

Und Männerhorde:
ORCS
Tauren
Troll auch aber endlich mal schuhe

Männerally
Zwerg


----------



## mazze3333 (13. Januar 2008)

bin ally muss aba sagen männlicher tuare und weiblich blutelfe


----------



## The Holy Paladin (13. Januar 2008)

Männlich Taure,weiblich ganz klar Nachtelfin.


----------



## MO-Virus (14. Januar 2008)

horde M.:

tauren
untote
blutelfen

horde W.:

blutelfen

ally M.:

nachtelfen

ally W.:

gnome
draenei
nachtelfen


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

m: Taure
w: Blutelfe


----------



## Ronas (14. Januar 2008)

Dragim schrieb:


> lol typisches Hordekiddy tztztz
> 
> ich kenne vernünftige Horde-Spieler, aber wenn dann noch der Faktor 'Alter' im Bereich 7> angesiedelt is wirds echt schlimm...



die sind aber meiner unmaßgeblichen meinung nach bei der allianz öfter vorhanden



Männlich:Untot
Weiblichlutelfin


FOR THE HORDE


MFG Ronas


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. Januar 2008)

Also bei den Männern ganz kla die Gnome.
Gnome ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei den Frauen.Mhmmm... schwer zu beantworten schwanke zwischen Blutelfen und Nachtelfen.


----------



## Raefael (14. Januar 2008)

Es geht hier um das Aussehen/Schönheit und nicht um den Style Faktor.


chopi schrieb:


> -- snipped--
> aber find die gnome (wenn sie gut gemacht sind [z.b. rosa haare xD]) am schönsten


Hu was ein Geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber witzig/süß sehen sie aus die kleinen Gnominchens



Burzum schrieb:


> ich finde männliche Blutelfen überhaupt nicht schwul sondern eingebildet (spiele selber einen daher kann ich nicht sagen das sie schwul sind xD) aber könnten Tauren hexer machen (was allein aus dem grund nicht geht weil es scheiße aussehen würde xD) hab ich n Blutelfen genommen


100% agreed

So wie Blizzard die Blutelfen umgesetzt hat so stelle ich mir Elfen vor.
Hochnäsig, Arrogant, 100% von sich überzeugt, als Rasse imho am besten Umgesetzt.

//Rafa


----------



## Xairon (14. Januar 2008)

beidemale Blutelfen, obwohl ich nen hässlichen Gnom spiele=)


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. Januar 2008)

Zwerg & Gnomin =)


----------



## Gwynny (14. Januar 2008)

Ich find bei beiden Geschlechtern die Nachtelfen am schönsten.
Danach die Dreanei. Wobei ich die Gnome ja auch super knuffig finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Tenten (14. Januar 2008)

serdar schrieb:


> Wie und wo bitte?
> 
> Männliche Trolle haben einfach Style
> und weibl Blutelfinnen sind heissssssssssssssssssssss!



dem kann ich nur zustimmen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (14. Januar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Typisch Ally, weibliche Nachtelfen sind ja noch ganz ok, wenn man sie erst mal gekillt hat, aber die männlichen Menschen sind doch viel schwuler, schon allein die bescheuerten Emotes von denen.  (will Allies beleidigen)



Wir sind hier nicht bei "Hordler, 13 sucht...", also brauchst du deinen Pseudobalztanz garnicht auszuführen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Januar 2008)

Also zuerst mal zu den männlichen

Menschen sind schon etwas langweilig, aber haben von allen den besten Kampfstil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vom Aussehen find ich die Blutelfen am schönsten, soweit ich das beurteilen kann....

Bei den weiblichen . . . 
naja Blutelfen finde ich nicht wirklich schön. Die sind voll dürr das sieht mehr als doof aus.
Elfen sind zwar sexy, aber auch etwas zu dünn geraten da sieht man für mich zu viel Rippen undso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Menschen sind ganz ok, aber auch nicht so heiss.
Am besten sind immernoch die Sexy Daenei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fynn01 (14. Januar 2008)

Blutelfin... *sabber*


----------



## Toyuki (14. Januar 2008)

Gnome / Gnomin > all^^


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (14. Januar 2008)

Warum nimmt denn keiner weibliche Zwerge? Die sind doch HOT!
[/ironie]


----------



## Lewa (14. Januar 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> wer hat bitte männliche blutelfen angeklickt?^^ die sind net die schönsten, eher die schwulsten ( nach dem außen^^, will keinen beleidigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


so seh ichs auch!


----------



## Josey (14. Januar 2008)

männlich: Untoter (allerdings nur wegen dem Style... schön ist irgendwie ...anders)
weiblich: ganz klar Nachtelfe 

Blutelfen sind einfach zu dürr... wenn die sich zum essen hinsetzen sieht das schon unnatürlich aus und ich glaub den niemals das die ohne fremde hilfe ne 2h-waffe heben können 
(ja ich spiele ne blutelfe mit 2h waffe, das ist alles fake!)


----------



## Zygron (14. Januar 2008)

Nachtelfen ftw^^ Konkurenzlos xD


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (14. Januar 2008)

Gut 30% mehr für die Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachtelfen haben halt keine rote Unterwäsche^^ B11en FTW!


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Januar 2008)

ganz klar taure mann nachtelf frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (14. Januar 2008)

Omg was habt ihr für nen Geschmack o,O

Wiebliche Blutelfen sind so urhässlich... ekelhafte Blondinen, ich könnt kotzen :-X

Bei soner Tuse muss man doch Angst haben, dass man(n) am anderen Ende wieder rauskommt... Is doch schrecklich o,O


----------



## Schurkissimo (14. Januar 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> also geiler als blutelf ob  m oder w gibts derzeit wohl nichts. wer was anderes sagt is nur neidisch auf diese geile hordeklasse. die männlichens sind auch total stylisch. mit ordenltichemn benehmen und net so *dumpfe schweine und astlöche wie menschen oder nachtelfen loooool*



*no comment*


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (14. Januar 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Omg was habt ihr für nen Geschmack o,O
> 
> Wiebliche Blutelfen sind so urhässlich... ekelhafte Blondinen, ich könnt kotzen :-X
> 
> Bei soner Tuse muss man doch Angst haben, dass man(n) am anderen Ende wieder rauskommt... Is doch schrecklich o,O



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Was hast du fürn Geschmack Oo
K, du stehst wohl entweder auf fettleibige Zwerginnen oder... egal...
Btw, stell dir vor: Man kann die Haarfarbe verändern!


----------



## Thyphon (14. Januar 2008)

also is ja recht eindeutig..
vor allem bei weiblich..
da schließ ich mich der allgemeinheit vollkommend an
die blutelfinen sind scho nice.. ^^
männlich find ich die untoten stark..
die frisuren oder der skin ohne kiefer sind einfach nur hammer..


----------



## ApoY2k (14. Januar 2008)

Nö ich hab nur was gegen diese hirnfreien Blutelfinnen in Paris-Hilton-Manier... das ist nicht schön sondern einfach nur abstoßend o;o


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (14. Januar 2008)

Nur weil sie gut aussehn müssen sie kein Hirn haben? Das ist mal richtig lol


----------



## Xxnarutoo (14. Januar 2008)

omg 
das aller beste, schönste und machtvollste volk sind natürlich...
na ??


GNOME!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!!!


----------



## Masqlin (14. Januar 2008)

Weiblich Nachtelfen, Blutelfen haben Essstörungen.
Männlich find ich Tauren stark, nur die Augen... naja... ._.
Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (14. Januar 2008)

Hab ich net gesagt, aber ich mag diesen Typ Frau einfach nicht... aus zwei Gründen: 1. Blond, 2. Abgemagert.


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (14. Januar 2008)

Tauren-Männchen & Blutelfen-Weibchen.

Beide haben einfach Style, eine riesige Milchkuh als Krieger  mit T6? Allemale beser als ein T6-Gnom, Blechbüchse.

Und Blutelfen, naja..., sexy.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG BeaVeR


----------



## Grimmrog (14. Januar 2008)

naja schwere Sache, die Elfinnen haben mir persönlich eine viel zu schmale Figur,(sehen irgendiwe magersüchtig aus) und die Ohren der nachtelfne , dazu sag ich mal gar nix.
Gnominnen sehen eher aus wie Kinder.
Orcfrauen sind nun mal leider häßlich.
Menschenfrauen sind zu Überproportioniert (treffen stark auf das Amerikanische Idealbild der Vollbusigen frau zu) und naja Dreaneifrauen sind irgendwie zu dämonisch.
Und Trollfrauen, naja auch nicht der Renner.
Die Zwergenfrauen etwas zu dick
Hab dann doch die trollfrauen genommen, da ich sie von der Figurproportion am besten Finde.

naja bei den Männern: fast alle haben hier das problem, das sie auf einige Klassen nciht passen: DIe herkulesse der menschen ins Stoff, sieht shcon bischen, naja unpassend aus, auch die meisten anderen rassen haben das problem, habe mich daher für Zwerg entschieden, da die immer so aussehen, denn es gibt ja keine shcmalen Zwerge^^
natürlich haben die untoten nen guten Styl, und ich finde auch die Tauren (trotz ihrer verflohten stinkenden Größe) eine Echt geile Idee, und auch die untoten Toll, doch die Zwerge noch am authentischsten.
Die besten Outfits haben glaub ich die Draeneifrauen, die haben fats immer nurn knappen Top an (Meine Freundin Spielt nen draeneihunter, da bekomm ich immer nen "Boah das sieht cool aus" von der Seite zu hören ^^)


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Januar 2008)

hm finde männliche blutelfen,schwul und menschen (männ.) einfach nur hässlich

weibliche: blutelfen/menschen/draenei
männlich:Trolle,Tauren und Undeads


----------



## Dai @Blutkessel (14. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar Trolle (find schade das manche Leute die verkrüppelt nennen naja, sind wohl die die male N811  spielen[soll keine Beleidigung gegen diejenigen sein aber die sehn einfach nur .....naja lassen wir das, just my 2 cents]),
die sind chillig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   sehn interessant aus, und noch was tolles: Sie sind auf keinen Fall Mainstream!
Von female hmm ich würd mal sagen ich mag weibliche Menschen am meisten. Nachtelfen sehn zwar auch nicht so schlecht aus aber find die Menschen da doch besser

mfG


----------



## Arithos (14. Januar 2008)

Mann-o-mann! Warum gehn hier alle so auf magersüchtige ab?

Das schönste *weibliche* Model haben klar die *Draenei*! Abgesehen mal von den Hörnern, Hufen und dem Schweif haben sie einfach den schönsten Hintern, der dank der andersartigen Beine schön wie von Stöckelschuhen in die richtige Position gebracht wird. Der Rest stimmt auch einfach (mal ohne jetzt ausschweifend zu werden).

Mit richtiger Nightshift-Frisur & Bunnyohren(hörnern) sehen die dann echt niedlich aus!

*DRAENEIBUNNYS FTW!!!*


*Blutelfen* sind einfach nur magersüchtig. Mehr Knochen als sonstwas - nicht mein Fall...
*Menschenfrauen* sind in der Tat etwas überproportioniert, wenn man sich die anderen ansieht, gefällt mir aber immer noch besser als die *Nachtelfinnen*, die sind etwas seltsam aufgebaut bzw einfach nur schlecht modelliert. Die *Trollfrauen* sind auch noch ganz gut gemacht und zu den restlichen Rassen: no comment


Bei den Männern... also Menschen und Orcs ganz klare Sache.

Wobei ich mich eher mit nem Troll identifizieren könnte ^.^ Oder wenn ich so weitermach mit nem zu groß geratenen Zwerg ^.^


----------



## Hulk² (14. Januar 2008)

Kelgorath schrieb:


> ...Zwergin ist fett und hässlich...



Dazu eine Frage: Was verleiten Menschen dazu Zwerginnen zu spielen? Auch wenn es wenige sind


----------



## TuPaC_X (14. Januar 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> die sind aber meiner unmaßgeblichen meinung nach bei der allianz öfter vorhanden
> Männlich:Untot
> Weiblichlutelfin
> FOR THE HORDE
> MFG Ronas



i agree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mE: Dreanai 
       Blutelfin


----------



## Reliel (14. Januar 2008)

Kelgorath schrieb:


> Da ich männlich und hetero bin Kann ich bei männlichen nicht nach der Schönheit beurteilen



Fällt nur mir auf, dass bei den 08/15-Hetero-Männchen das ästhetische Empfinden für das eigene Geschlecht scheinbar nicht vorhanden ist?

Nach meinem Dafürhalten:

Weibliche Charaktere: Blutelfin und Draenei

Männliche Charaktere: Blutelf und Trolle, alles andere sieht aus, als hätte es entweder einen ungesunden Anabolika-Verbrauch oder ist Gnom/Zwerg


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Januar 2008)

Hulk² schrieb:


> Dazu eine Frage: Was verleiten Menschen dazu Zwerginnen zu spielen? Auch wenn es wenige sind



Das habe ich mich schon soooo oft gefragt aber nie eine Antwort gefunden . . . .

DREAAAANEI = Sexy ! ! ! !

Trolle sind auch nice . . . da stören mich aber zu sehr die Füße, wenn man das so nennen kann.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Januar 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich schon soooo oft gefragt aber nie eine Antwort gefunden . . . .
> 
> DREAAAANEI = Sexy ! ! ! !
> 
> Trolle sind auch nice . . . da stören mich aber zu sehr die Füße, wenn man das so nennen kann.



sind ja mal ganz klar füße,oder nennste sowas tentakel? halt nur mit weniger zehen^^

zu der frage warum man zwerge spielt: aus fun? ich spiel trolle weil ich die so schön krank find. klar undeads und tauren sind kuhl aber nix geht über mojo und voodo!

und wieso sind blutelfinnen magersüchtig?? ganz normal find ich


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. April 2008)

mal ne frage,kann mir jemand erlären,warum die tauren männer am schönsten sind?bitte?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. April 2008)

muss ich begründen warum ich bei den frauen n811en genommen hab ich denke nicht


----------



## Kyreen (20. April 2008)

Gnomin  und Tauren , so knuffig und süß <3




... Gnomin + Taure....= ... ôÔ ....


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. April 2008)

jo,tauren sind knuffig,aber was ist mitanderen völkern,sind die nicht auch irgentwie knuffig?


----------



## Ematra (20. April 2008)

Naja, nicht so hübsch ist dieses große und dicke Volk, die Elfen - oder wie heißt nochmal das große graue Tier mit dem langen Rüssel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Higgi (20. April 2008)

Männlich: Mensch
Weiblich: Blutelf


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

hmm weiblich ganz klar blutelfen und männlich ist es schwer aber ich sach ma TAUREN FTW^^
und allgemein nur HORDE FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. April 2008)

ich finde nachtelfen damen am schönsten,die sind doch mindestens genauso schön wie die blutelfen oder nicht?kann das jemand erklären oder ist das einfach so,das blutelfen einfach schöner sind?


----------



## Cowdcontrol (20. April 2008)

weiblich nachtelfen...männlich orc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gaaanz klar...also bei weiblichen 
blutelfen stört mich das porträtbild immer ein wenig...naja jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neoo (20. April 2008)

Guck lieber stundenlang einer Drenai an den Hintern , als einer Horden mutation!

Ist geschmackssache!


----------



## Seufernator (20. April 2008)

Bei den Männern natürlich Tauren. Schauen einfach am stärksten aus. Bei den Frauen Blutelfen.


----------



## Melih (20. April 2008)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> hm finde männliche blutelfen,schwul und menschen (männ.) einfach nur hässlich
> 
> weibliche: blutelfen/menschen/draenei
> männlich:Trolle,Tauren und Undeads


 stimmt mänlicher meschen haben so eine hackfresse

back to topci 

weiblich : blutelfin mit schwarzen harren oh! *träum*

mänlicher : da knna ich nix sagen richtig aber von styl her tauren

tauren und w. blutelfinen ftw!


----------



## chinsai (20. April 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> typischen abwehrverhalten^^. man muss doch mal ehrlich sein. Die männlichen blutelfen haben ne ziemlich schwule haltung. Und dann noch silbermond. an sich ne schöne stadt, aber halt ne frauen stadt. egal wo man hinsieht. überall rosa und diese komischen vorhänge^^.
> 
> und was is an männlichen menschen schwul. obwohl...es gibt ja noch paladine
> 
> ...



/signed

naja männlich sehen tauren ganz gut aus, weiblich eher draenei und nachtelfen vllt auch noch blutelfen


----------



## Grimnyr (20. April 2008)

Zwerge sind die Vollendung der Evolution...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (20. April 2008)

Also ich finde entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung bei den Männern die Tauren und Orcs am schönsten.
Bei den frauen sind ungeschlagen die Nachtelfen am erotischsten.

MfG Ronas


----------



## Galbadia (20. April 2008)

vlt. nicht schön aber einfach die coolsten, sind die Zwerge ( bei den männern)
bei den frauen sind es die menschen...


----------



## BurningShaddow (20. April 2008)

Bei den Mänlichen die Tauren und bei den Weiblichen die Draenei meiner meinung nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (20. April 2008)

Kelgorath schrieb:


> Da ich männlich und hetero bin Kann ich bei männlichen nicht nach der Schönheit beurteilen, sondern beurteile welche Rasse am "imposantesten" aussieht und dass sind eindeutig Tauren, danach Draenei, danach Orcs. Style haben Untote. Der Rest sieht entweder Schwul(B11), Verkrüppelt(Troll), lustig(Gnom), einfach sau zu langweilig (Mensch) oda einfach hässlich (N811, zwerg) aus.
> MFG Kelgorath


Ja das ist das beste Statement und Wer sagt, dass Untote keinen Style haben, sollte jeden Tag nen 3h Ban kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (20. April 2008)

Männer:
Taure
Frauen:
Nachtelfen


----------



## Josh940 (20. April 2008)

Männlich: Taure die sehen einfach am coolsten aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiblich:  Bluelfin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (20. April 2008)

Am "coolsten" finde ich männliche Trolle in Roben,Taurenkrieger und Blutelfenpaladine.Sehr schlimm finde ich hingegen weibliche Orks und Untote.
Wirklich "schön"  finde ich aber kein Volk was bei der Grafik von WoW ja kein Wunder ist.

Edit:Unglabulich wieviele Leute männliche Menschen schön finde.Allein diese Animationen....


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. April 2008)

Ihr immer mit euren 90/40/90 Blutelfen -.-
Draenei sind viel heißer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sabber*

btw: WTF wer hat da bitte weibliche Zerge angekreuzt oO


----------



## Zorkal (20. April 2008)

Aber dann eine Blutelfe im Avatar haben.


----------



## bartman223 (20. April 2008)

serdar schrieb:


> Wie und wo bitte?
> 
> Männliche Trolle haben einfach Style
> und weibl Blutelfinnen sind heissssssssssssssssssssss!


der rücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwuuu (20. April 2008)

Männer
Untoter
Frauen
Blutelfin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Männlich: Tauren, die haben Style
Weiblich: Blutelfen , Nachtelfen

Die gefallen mir halt, Nachtelfen sind aber auch gut. Am besten Blonde Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (20. April 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren 90/40/90 Blutelfen -.-
> Draenei sind viel heißer
> 
> 
> ...



aber eine bluteflin als avater haben das muss ja peinlich sein 

btw die rasse mit dem meisten style sind mänlcihe tauren und mänliche goblins


----------



## Baltez (20. April 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren 90/40/90 Blutelfen -.-
> Draenei sind viel heißer
> 
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Die weibliche Draene ist am erotischten geworden... Allein die Ausstrahlung^^, sowas können Blutelfinnen noch lange nicht(Sehen alle aus wie 14-16jährige Kiddiys, die sich einen übergroßen BH, der immernoch nicht "groß" ist, kaufen, sich den vollstopfen und das Gesicht mit 500Gramm Schmincke massakrieren... Man kann ja kaum noch in die Disko-.- Mädels, ihr seid natürlich viel heißer! Wartet doch eifnach noch 2Jährchen und lasst eure schöne Haut schön!)...
Außerdem erinnern sie mich irgendwie an Nymphen...
Bei der Horde haben es mir aber auch die Trollinnen angetan, irgendwie ähneln die ein bisschen den Draeneiund haben ihre eigene wilde Ausstrahlung(jedenfalls den weiblichen)...

Nur so nebenbei, der Typ, der dies hier schreibt ist kein Fanboy oder sowas... Ich steh persönlich immernoch auf heiße Menschenfrauen(außer in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Harhar^^ *lechz*

Bei den Männern finde ich, dass den Trollen und den Untoten keiner was an Style wegmacht... Die Drainei hätten zwar besser ausfallen können, sind aber noch gerade so ok(finde, sie sind kein Abklatsch der Tauren). Menschen und vor allem Blutelfen Männer finde ich unnatürlich! Das passt gar nicht zum Volk(vor allem nicht die eigentlich zierlichen Blutelfen...-.-)(Und die Menschen müssten auch alle Anabolica nehmen, um so einen Body aufzubauen...). Die Nachtelfen sehen da eher realistischer aus, da sie von dem WoW-Lore robuster dargestellt sind... 

Gnome finde ich persönlich lächerlich...(auch vom Lore her), wobei mir die Zwerge sehr sympatisch sind, vor allem die Frauen, da sich nur sehr wenige Spiele an Zwergenfrauen herantrauen und WoW das meinermeinung nach gut umgesetzt hat. Ne Zwergin ist halt nur was für Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und hier hat zum glück kein Bart was zu suchen^^


----------



## Melih (20. April 2008)

Baltez schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
> Die weibliche Draene ist am erotischten geworden... Allein die Ausstrahlung^^, sowas können Blutelfinnen noch lange nicht(Sehen alle aus wie 14-16jährige Kiddiys, die sich einen übergroßen BH, der immernoch nicht "groß" ist, kaufen, sich den vollstopfen und das Gesicht mit 500Gramm Schmincke massakrieren... Man kann ja kaum noch in die Disko-.- Mädels, ihr seid natürlich viel heißer! Wartet doch eifnach noch 2Jährchen und lasst eure schöne Haut schön!)...
> Außerdem erinnern sie mich irgendwie an Nymphen...
> Bei der Horde haben es mir aber auch die Trollinnen angetan, irgendwie ähneln die ein bisschen den Draeneiund haben ihre eigene wilde Ausstrahlung(jedenfalls den weiblichen)...
> ...



naja zwerginnen sidn ne rasse für sich


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. April 2008)

Wow das die Gayelfen so viele Stimmen kriegen wundert mich.
Sowohl Nacht-, als auch Blutlelfen. 
Das soll no jemand begreifen. oO

Freut mich aberm, dass die Knuffigen Tauren so viele stimmen gekiegt haben.

Aber auf der Allyseite stimme ich für die Gnominnen. Ein knuffigeres Volk gibt es nicht. xD
Naja die weiblichen Tauren machen ihnen schon au Konkurenz.

Aber die Menschenmännder finde ich jetzt echt sauschlimm. 
Nicht ganz so wie die Elfen, aber ich find sie einfach total unschön.

Aber eins ist klar, niemand tanzt bzw. bangt so gut wie ein männlicher Untoter. xD


----------



## Mal´kuth (20. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Umfrage.Diesesmal eht es um schönheit. Welche Klasse findet ihr am schönsten




naja ich konnte mich nicht zwischen tauren unhd dreanei und nachelfen und blutelfen


FOR THE HORD

bin hordler aus leidenschaft


----------



## Dunkelwolf (20. April 2008)

hm.. weiblich sinds die Blutelfen (man beachte mal ihren Oberkörper, ders wunderschön (und das von mir als mädel oÔ))
und männlich sind klar die untoten. die habens einfach drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maruh (20. April 2008)

Denkt ihr dasselbe, was ich denke? Gut, dann bringt eine ausreichende Ladung Butter und ein [Goblinüberbrückungskabel] mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meiner Draenei schau ich auch gern auf den Poppes. Okee, ich mach mir ab und an auch gedanken, ob das nicht etwas unkoscher ist, wenn man mit Hufen, einem Schwanz und Hörnern gut leben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber was solls, da zeigt sich doch sehr schön,das es auf die "innere schönheit" ankommt, bruhahaha mohahaha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (20. April 2008)

Naja das mit den Blutelfenmädels war abzusehen


----------



## agolbur (20. April 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> egal wo man hinsieht. überall rosa und diese komischen vorhänge^^.



leidest du unter farbverlust??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"überall rosa"????
ich seh da überall nur gelb, orange und rot mit ein paar grünflächen

ohhh man -.-


----------



## KingKarlotti (20. April 2008)

@ melih

welche rasse heißt einklich "goblin"???
lich king rasse?


----------



## Drogenjoe (20. April 2008)

Männlich: Draenei
Weiblich: Blutelfin

Aber muss dazu sagen das die Grafik von WoW dazu zu schlecht ist um Charactere gut aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (20. April 2008)

Männer: Undeads... ist einfach am coolsten... ^^
Frauen: Blutelfen...


----------



## L.Shandro (20. April 2008)

naja, die männlichen allis sind doch alle entweder extrem öde oder sehen aus als hätten sie zuviel botox geschluckt. männliche hordler haben einfach alle ihren eigenen, saugeilen style. bei den mädels...hmmm, kann mich nich zwischen den beiden elfen und den draenai entscheiden....aaah, habs, am geilsten sind die sukubi^^


----------



## tyrokz (20. April 2008)

wie kommste eig. auf den trichter dass das wort für feminine untote untotin heißt ? O.o

und wieso liege die ud weibsn soweit hinten ? mit der richtigen frisur und nice gesichtszügen schauen die ma richtig schick aus !


----------



## Big Tank (20. April 2008)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> also geiler als blutelf ob  m oder w gibts derzeit wohl nichts. wer was anderes sagt is nur neidisch auf diese geile hordeklasse. die männlichens sind auch total stylisch. mit ordenltichemn benehmen und net so dumpfe schweine und astlöche wie menschen oder nachtelfen loooool




Hast recht mit Noggenfroggers Elexier ( Bis sie untote sind) sehen Blutelfen wirklich gut aus!

Wer Blutelfen so mag - mein geschmack ist es nicht aber hab auch nichts gegen die.

Aber gegen dich hab ich was!


----------



## Serenas (20. April 2008)

Mhh.. sehr schwierig.

Männl.: Tauren, Zwerge

Weibl.: Nachtelfen, Dreanei

Gruß Sere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (20. April 2008)

Blutelf votes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tergenna (20. April 2008)

Bei Frauen hab ich Blutelfe genommen(kA sind einfach hübsch, wenn auch ein bisschen... spießig, schwierig zu sagen) und bei Männern Trolle (die sind einfach zu cool, sehen so lässig aus)
Trotzdem hat jede Rasse ihre Reize, auch wenn ich Orkfrauen wirklich nicht sehr hübsch finde...
edit: Taurenmänner sehen, wenn sie sitzen, so richtig knuffelig aus. Aber wenn sich Taurendruiden in ne Katze verwandeln... Awwwwwwww...wie süß!


----------



## Cerwyn (20. April 2008)

@Kamos-Tearar es gibt keine Dunkel Elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind bei WAR

Achja natürlich Zwerginnen ...... ne net wirklich die sehn so aus als würden die Lastwagen auf DSF ziehen 

Tauren(M)
Dreanei(W)


----------



## Dim (20. April 2008)

Hehe ich gehöre zu der Mehrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finde sie Tauren einfach die Coolsten Typen, erstens weil ich einen als warri habe xD und Zweitens weil sie die Größten und Stärksten sind (vom Aussehen  her)

Am schönsten gestaltet bei dem weiblichen Geschlecht finde ich die Blutelfin! Goldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Sorec (20. April 2008)

ergebnisse sind eindeutig und stimmen meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (20. April 2008)

männliche tauren und drenaeis.....und weibliche auch drenaei allerdings mit den nacht-(blut-) elfen


----------



## Timewarp85 (20. April 2008)

Männer: Untoter
Frauen: Blutelfin

Siehe Signatur ^^

Mfg Time


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. April 2008)

Cerwyn schrieb:


> @Kamos-Tearar es gibt keine Dunkel Elfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hups! 
Danke dir, hab mich total verschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich denk zu oft an WAR. xD

Lg


----------



## Spash (20. April 2008)

Tauren (M)
Nachtelfen (W)

Schon mal deshalb keine Blutelfen, weil ich nicht so auf diese Pixeltitten steh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (20. April 2008)

Troll/UD>all


----------



## schoeni (20. April 2008)

weiblich - Mensch

und männlich möcht ich jetzt ned wirklich nach schönheit bewerten weil da müsste man ja die blutelfen vornereihen xD
bei den männlichen chars sind mir am liebsten die zwerge: kleine, stämmige kampfmaschinen die jeden von den füßen haun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (20. April 2008)

Männliche Trolle sind toll, mag die Hauer! "Mojo man!" 

Und ne weibliche Nachtelfe is doch elegant, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find Blutelfen ziemlich hässlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tistrella (20. April 2008)

Ganz klar:

Männlich: Untote
Weiblich: Blutelf

Das sind noch die Besten!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (20. April 2008)

Beides Untote, im Gegensatz zu den anderen magersüchtigen Völkern (ausgenommen Tauren, Orcs, Zwergen und Draenei) haben die noch Haut auf den Knochen. 
Zudem sind weibliche Untote eleganter als Nachtelfen, man achte nur auf die Körperhaltung und ihre verführerische Art zu tanzen.
Und mit etwas Desinfektionsspray und Deo merkt man schon fast nicht mehr, dass die Dame die man gerade umarmt schon seit Jahren vor sich hinwest.

Sieg für Sylvanas! 
Euer Taoru


----------



## Bignova (20. April 2008)

Männliche Untote sehen hammerkrass aus,mein Favorit,die sin einfach nur geil! (und weibliche süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
darum auch vote fü weibliche undeads^^


----------



## Dart (20. April 2008)

Männlich sind Ganz klar die Zwergen , weil die haben den Dicksten Hammer ^^
und weiblich sinds die Drenai Frauen , da stimmen einfach die Proportionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer was anderes sagt hat nen anderen Geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waro (21. April 2008)

Kelgorath schrieb:


> ... und Untote sieht mit passendem eq sehr cool aus bzw alles bis auf Kriegerin, da Schurkinen und Untote Stoffies einfach Style haben.



Noch keine Untote Kriegerin gesehen?  Gibts sehr selten... aber war als Blutelfin zusammen mit UD Schurkin und Kriegerin in ner Hero...  Das Lineup hatte übelsten Style und sind auch dementsprechend gut durchgekommen *gg*


----------



## CoHanni (21. April 2008)

Grimnyr schrieb:


> Zwerge sind die Vollendung der Evolution...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




diese evolution hätte man ruhig auslassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (21. April 2008)

meine blutelfe in der mondstoffrobe ist einfach nur schön, während die paladina in schweren gamaschen aussieht als würde sie in strapsen am straßenstrich stehen (hat blizz etwas übertrieben) die weiblichen dreanei sehen imho auch ganz gut aus und quieken immer so süß^^, bei den males haben die untoten irgendwie charakter und die gnommännchen sehen aus wie schmierige vertreter(aber wem's gefällt)


----------



## Darkdamien (21. April 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> wer hat bitte männliche blutelfen angeklickt?^^ die sind net die schönsten, eher die schwulsten



schon mal daran gedacht dass es auch wow spielerINNEN gibt? ^^


----------



## Erital (21. April 2008)

male definetly the cuddly Taurens - sehen einfach Kuhl aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja und female passe ich ins Schema: die Blutelfen... obwohl die Menschen doch noch noch etwas angenehmer in Erscheinung treten.

Absolute No-go's sind 

-Zwerge: die sehen so aus als hätte man sie nach der Geburt erstmal ordentlich mit nem Hammer bearbeitet.
 Male wie Female   

-Gnome: s.o. , nur hat man nicht bei dem richtigen Maß aufgehört zu prügeln. ich nenn sie mal 
 "Montags-zwerge". hier ebenso beide Geschlechter.

-Nachtelfen: Nachtelfen... NACHTELFEN; hört man ja schon am Namen, oder? Hier scheint sich Blizzard echt
 nen Scherz in sachen Aussehen erlaubt zu haben. Habt ihr schonmal ganz nah an so eine Nachtelfenfratze 
 rangezoomt? also ich bekam sofort den Pantoffel-komplex -reintreten und wohlfühlen-. Wobei ich die
 Männlichen bei weitem schlimmer finde als die Weiblichen, diese aber auch aus Prinzip nicht leiden kann.

-Dann die Draenei (schreibt man die so?): die Männchen gehen ja noch, schaffen es immernin nen Hammer
 zu halten (wahrscheinlich Den, mit dem die Zwerge vorher bearbeitet wurden) und an die Tentakel im 
 Gesicht kann man sich auch irgendwie gewöhnen, doch den Zweck muss mir noch wer erklären. Aber die 
 Weibchen... Oh my God -.- die sehen doch aus wie n Hybrid aus Kuh und Pferd. und das Kahlgeschoren!


----------



## avenue (21. April 2008)

ich habe mänlich blutelf find ich sieht ganz gut aus und als weiblich nachtelfe


----------



## Taniquel (21. April 2008)

wenn ich meine blutelfe aber mal hüpfen lasse , hab ich immer den eindruck , daß die arme überproportional lang sind , jubeln kommt aber gut , dafür sind das tanzen langweilig aus . aber irgendwas ist ja immer^^


----------



## Minousch (21. April 2008)

Horde ganz eindeutig Blutelf-Mädels

Alli  absolut Nachtelf-Mädels

Männer....... irgedwie alle komisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaynai (21. April 2008)

Tauren generell, ja auch die weibchen zur Erklärung:

*Blutelfinnen* sind eingebildete Mini-Paris-Hiltons
*Nachtelfinnen* irgendwie seltsam ruhig
*Draeneifrauen* scheinen beim casten schmerzhafte höhepunkte zu erleben
*Gnomfrauen*.......ähm hab die immer nur unter meinem Huf gesehen und bei dem brei weiss man net was das ist, ob männlein oder weiblein
*Menschenfrauen **hust* Fetter Hintern, ein bissl dumm in der Birne
*Trollinnen* haben zu grosse Füße, hoppeln beim laufen und hören sich an wie eine 50 jährige LKW Fahrerin mit raucherlunge
*Orcfrauen* heissen vornehmlich Barbara und schlagen sich gerne in Hafenkneipen mit Bodybuildern
*Untote-Frauen* Haben eine Stimme wie Maschendrahtzaun und sind ansonsten die Verliererinnen bei Germanys next Topmodel, wobei sie das ideale Modelgewicht und auch die Figur haben
*Zwerginnen* neigen dazu ihre Männer zu verprügeln und sind ansonsten so schön und anmutig wie Vera am Mittag

Bleiben also nur noch meine lieben Kälbschn über*. *<<<<Punkt (schluss, aus, ende, pfui!)


----------



## Aîlîsh (21. April 2008)

Ich finde bei beiden Fragen ist die ANtwort: Blutelfen. Und selbst wenn die Männer schwul sind, ich find sie cool ^^ Endlich mal welche die nicht so bullig aussehen, mal ehrlich, die Menschen und Nachtelfen sind doch von der Statur her eher in der Kathegorie kleine Tauren anzusiedeln ^^


----------



## Sarcz (21. April 2008)

B11: die Männlichen sehen Schwul aus und passen nicht zur Horde. Die Weiblichen sehen aus - wie schon oben gesagt - wie möchtegern Hiltons.
Dranai: Ich mag keine Tintenfische, die weiblichen aber schaffen es aber auf den 2. Platz
Zwerge: Die männglichen sehen passend aus - kleine "kaschten". Die weiblichen müssen zwar fast so aussehen gefallen mir aber trotzdem nicht.
Gnom: Naja...
Nachtelfen: Die männlichen sehen passend aus. Die weiblichen? etwas seltsam einerseits gefallen sie mir, aber anderer Seits auch wieder nicht.
Tauren: Ganz geile Dinger. Die männlichen kommen auf den 2. Platz, die weiblichen auf den 3.
Undeads: 1. Platz für die Männnlichen und die Weiblichen. Einfach nur geil
Orks: Naja stelle ich so "Zwergen Stufe"
Troll: Auch nett. Die Männer teilen sich den 2. Platz, die weiblichen schaffen es auf den 4.
Menschen: naja bin ja selber einer im RL und darum neutral


----------



## Raleigh (21. April 2008)

Ich versteh gar nicht, warum alle die Nachtelfen so toll finden. Die haben beim Rennen Hängebrüste und bewegen sich auch sonst furchtbar eckig. Sie sind riesengroß und dürr. Die Gesichtsauswahl ist schlecht, die meisten Nachtelfenfratzen sind richtig hässlich. Blutelfen sind Püppies mit flachem Hintern und ohne Vorbau, die Gesichter sind süß.

Schön sind Draeneiweibchen und Menschenfrauen. Die sehen vor allem als Caster in Roben sehr ansehnlich aus. Netter Po, nette Brüste und angenehme Gesichter. Die Draenei haben schöne Frisuren.

Bei den Männern geht es vor allem darum, dass sie imposant aussehen. Das tun die Draenei und die Tauren. Die Blutelfen haben zwar einen starken homoerotischen Touch, aber sonst sind sie auch ansehnlich.

Der Rest ist ein Witz. Untote haben keinen Stil, sondern sind einfach nur bucklig, krumm und polygonarm. Sie tanzen ganz nett.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Aso nur ma nebenbei, wie ist dir denn der Begriff Untotin entsprungen ololol ^^
das is genial ... schön sind sie alle, jeder bevorzugt sein eigenes volk.

PS: Ich liebe die Leute die schreiben Blut/Nachtelfen sind geil, heiß etc .... RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nich persönlich nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, Undead Rulez


Mfg MaZz3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etotred (21. April 2008)

männlich: Untote ( der Style paßt irgendwie )
weiblich : Blutelfin ( nett anzusehn ^^ )

p.s : wer gibt den Leuten hier das Recht über die Meinung anderer
       zu urteilen ? ....


----------



## Natsumee (21. April 2008)

Nachtelfen ftw

lol Blutelfinen sind ja vorne oh mann steht irh auf barbiepuppen?^^

mfg


----------



## Aronja (21. April 2008)

weibl-  Troll
Ich habe mich für die Trollfrau entschieden weil sie meiner meinung nach die schönste figur hat und sehr exotisch wirkt.

Nachtelfen,Blutelfen sind mir zu Künstlich und sehen einfach zu barbyhaft aus.

männ - Zwerg
Rein Optisch gesehen ist ein Zwerg nicht der Schönste , zugegeben. Allerdings sind Zwerge einfach kleine Robuste mistkerle , ich finde die imposant in erscheinung.


----------



## Maruh (21. April 2008)

natürlich sehen männliche Blutelfen für KERLE nicht gerade schmackhaft aus. Aber wie ein vorredner schon sagte: Auch Frauen spielen WoW. Ja, man stelle sich sogar vor, auch randgruppen, Senoiren und Menschen mit anderen Geschmäckern. 

Ich weiss, das trifft viele hier nun kritisch. Leute mit anderen geschmäckern, omglolrofll2ßnapstfuzomfgweeeeeh

und auch noch Frauen!

und wenn wir uns ansehen, wie "heiss" frauen , gerade der jungen sogenannten "kiddigeneration", die ja von männlicher Seite in WoW reichlich vertreten sein soll/muss 14jähreige bis 18 jähreige soll man ja aufgabeln laut Community wie den Respawn der Brennenden legion an der Waffenkammer), und wir uns weiter in Betracht ziehen, das eben diese weibliche Fraktion auf Wesen wie Bill von Tokio Hotel, Benno von Dieter sucht den nächsten Flame und etlichen hundert anderen Schönlingen stehen, dann kann ich das intolerante Gerede eigentlich überhaupt nicht verstehen.

Selbst im allerschlimmsten Falle kann man sich natürlich fragen: Mein gott, was hat sich Schneesturm bei solch einer schwuttigen Rasse nur gedacht, ist die Antwort dann noch schnell gefunden:

EIne immense Zielgruppe von weiblichen Teeniegören, die derzeit noch Dieter-Bohlen-starrend vor der Röhre sitzen und ihr Geld -noch- lieber für sinnlose Voting-Anrufe und Voting-SMS ausgeben.

Natürlich ein enormer Markt, wenn man die mit Alexander-Verschnitten und wunderschönen Legolas-Jägern nach Azeroth locken kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aronja (21. April 2008)

Maruh schrieb:


> natürlich sehen männliche Blutelfen für KERLE nicht gerade schmackhaft aus. Aber wie ein vorredner schon sagte: Auch Frauen spielen WoW. Ja, man stelle sich sogar vor, auch randgruppen, Senoiren und Menschen mit anderen Geschmäckern.
> 
> Ich weiss, das trifft viele hier nun kritisch. Leute mit anderen geschmäckern, omglolrofll2ßnapstfuzomfgweeeeeh
> 
> ...



Respekt , du hast dir gedanken über das thema gemacht. Ich muss die beipflichten so könnte es durchaus sein.


----------



## Mini Vaati (21. April 2008)

also,schon mal vielen dank für alle,die an der umfrage teilgenomen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (21. April 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Blutelf votes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Umfrage, zeigt wie verschieden (zum Glück) die Geschmäcker Spieler sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romance/Hypocrísy (21. April 2008)

Tykon schrieb:


> wer hat bitte männliche blutelfen angeklickt?^^ die sind net die schönsten, eher die schwulsten ( nach dem außen^^, will keinen beleidigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit dem schwul hast du aber recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (21. April 2008)

Männlich Tauren!!^^

Und weiblich is ja wohl klar^^ - Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (21. April 2008)

Shaynai schrieb:


> Tauren generell, ja auch die weibchen zur Erklärung:
> 
> *Blutelfinnen* sind eingebildete Mini-Paris-Hiltons
> *Nachtelfinnen* irgendwie seltsam ruhig
> ...




Lol, Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT.: Öhm Männer Untote, Frauen BEs.


----------



## Megamage (21. April 2008)

Weiblich: Blutelf
Mänlich: ORC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (21. April 2008)

Ihr habt sie doch nimmer alle ^^
Männlich Undead wäh ^^ Als ob die "schön" wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (21. April 2008)

Naja schön nicht, aber sie sind gut gezeichnet und vom Stil her echt super gemacht.


----------



## Rhokan (21. April 2008)

ich mag keine blutelfinnen, die sin mir zu paris hilton-like *würg*


----------



## Dranosso (21. April 2008)

DefloS schrieb:


> UNTOTIN ich lach mich weg, schonmal das Wort Untote gehört, und es heißt DrAEnei egal ob männlich oder weiblich AFAIK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das würde ich auch sagen man sollte nicht nur aufs gesicht gucken und wieso ist untote 2ter platz omg eyyy der hat ja nicht mal haut. man man man


----------



## Cael (21. April 2008)

> Wie schon gesagt, Blutelfen und vom Stile her die Untoten!



Du findest es stylish wenn knochen aus einer verwesten leiche ragen?

männlich: Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiblich: Blutelfinnen (hätt ja gerne auch Nachtelfinnen angeklickt, aber beides geht ja ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thranduilo (21. April 2008)

was ne frage

UNTOTE FTW!!!


----------



## Rhokan (21. April 2008)

> genau das würde ich auch sagen man sollte nicht nur aufs gesicht gucken



wie willst du bei nem wow char auf den charakter achten?


----------



## Chínín (21. April 2008)

war ja klar weibliche Blutelfen 50% bei der Hoprde kanns auch nicht anders aussehn xD


----------



## Dranosso (21. April 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> wie willst du bei nem wow char auf den charakter achten?


^^ damit mein ich nicht den character sondern die figur vergleicht mal brüste und hintern zwischen draenei und blutelf (weiblich natürlich) und es heist SCHÖNSTE was soll an untoten so schön sein


----------



## Rhokan (21. April 2008)

Dranosso schrieb:


> ^^ damit mein ich nicht den character sondern die figur vergleicht mal brüste und hintern zwischen draenei und blutelf (weiblich natürlich) und es heist SCHÖNSTE was soll an untoten so schön sein



Kein Plan, eventuell is die halbe buffed-communitiy nekrophil?^^


----------



## Lewa (21. April 2008)

erstmal denke ich das das hier (mal wieder^^) krasser unsinn ist,
und dann wunder ich mich das so viele die schwulelfen toll finden :< omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morituri (21. April 2008)

männlich: untot
weiblich: untot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoG the Warrior (21. April 2008)

Trolle sind keine Krüppel, das kommt von dem chilligen leben das die führen...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muss zustimmen das sie nicht die "schönste" Rasse ist, ich würde da eher die Elfen empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fragt mich bitte nicht welche Elfen, ich kann mich nämlich so schwer entscheiden und will nachher keinen Ärger am Hals haben. ( Obwohl ich sagen muss das mir die Hautfarbe von b11en besser gefällt als dieser lila farbton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pizzabrot (21. April 2008)

Also männliche Untote sind mal ganz klar die coolsten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde auch das m. Blutelfen ziemlich schwul sind, aber was solls. Da Draenai je die hässlichsten Wesen sind (männliche) hat die Horde auch mal was zum ausgleichen!

Denke nicht, dass Trolle krüppelig sind, haben nur eine eigenartige Körperhaltung!

Bei den Frauen, mh ja ich als Horde-Spieler finde natürlich die Blutelfinnen ganz süß, obwohl sie meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen zu dürr sind. Deshalb denk ich Menschinnen sind auch hübsche Wesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tRyk (21. April 2008)

zwergen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (21. April 2008)

beides mal für blutelf gevotet. finde blizz hat sich bei den weiblichen und überhaupt bei den blutelfen am meisten mühe gegeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calmituron (21. April 2008)

weibliche nachtelfen ftw


----------



## Davelus (21. April 2008)

männlich taure = bähh , total fett und breit , breiter buckel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiblich taure = ich finds sau geil, haben wsa hordentliches, friedliches, gerade haltung, schaun einfach nur geil aus^^ , spiel selber 2 stück

finds nur bisschen dumm dass 90% der weibliche b11en von männern gespielt werden

und am stylischten find ich untote männer oder mänliche gnome


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

ICh finde Blutelfinnen am schönsten, liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass Blizz sich bei denen am meisten Mühe gegeben hat Oo^^

Trolle sind aber die besten Males


----------



## CyberDeath (4. Mai 2008)

Abychef schrieb:


> Ihr habt sie doch nimmer alle ^^
> Männlich Undead wäh ^^ Als ob die "schön" wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Männliche Tauren sind auch nicht schön xD
Es gibt keine Männliche Rasse in WoW die schön ist :E

Ich hab einfach mal bei beiden Nachtelfen genommen, weil.... N811 ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (4. Mai 2008)

Männlich : Mensch
Weiblich : Nachtelfen

ka was ihr an Tauren findet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (4. Mai 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Männlich : Mensch
> Weiblich : Nachtelfen
> 
> ka was ihr an Tauren findet
> ...



wieso,tauren sind knuffig


----------



## Larmina (4. Mai 2008)

Also ich find m Blutelfen schnuckelig^^
Und w schwank ich zwischen Draenei und Belfen aber hab Draenei geklickt


----------



## Chrissian (4. Mai 2008)

Naja liegt im Auge des Betrachters,aber:

Männlich - Orcs / Trolle.

Weiblich - Draenei / Trolle.

Diese Rassen sind einfach am coolsten und schönsten in WoW umgesetzt,versteh nicht was alle an Blutelfen finden,die sind in WoW einfach scheisse umgesetzt,aber klar,die ganzen pubertierenden Nerds nehmen natürlich die lackierten Blutelfinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkFryza (4. Mai 2008)

Männl: Orc
Weibl: Orcin

Naja, ich denk mal, man merkt das ich Orcs gerne mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EviLKeX (4. Mai 2008)

woa geile gnominen ^^


----------



## Esgarothan (4. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Omg was habt ihr für nen Geschmack o,O
> 
> Wiebliche Blutelfen sind so urhässlich... ekelhafte Blondinen, ich könnt kotzen :-X
> 
> Bei soner Tuse muss man doch Angst haben, dass man(n) am anderen Ende wieder rauskommt... Is doch schrecklich o,O



Kann dir nur zustimmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blutelfen wären mal besser zu den Allys gegangen...


----------



## Chrissian (4. Mai 2008)

> Omg was habt ihr für nen Geschmack o,O
> 
> Wiebliche Blutelfen sind so urhässlich... ekelhafte Blondinen, ich könnt kotzen :-X
> 
> Bei soner Tuse muss man doch Angst haben, dass man(n) am anderen Ende wieder rauskommt... Is doch schrecklich o,O



Es geht hier um die optische Umsetzung im Spiel,und nicht mit welchem Pixel ihr am besten Sex hättet...

Echt krank nerdly..


----------



## VuLIoM (4. Mai 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> woa geile gnominen ^^



die gehen bei dir als taure doch sofort kaputt


----------



## lnvul (4. Mai 2008)

nach vielen Chars muss ich sagen vom Steuern+Aussehen: Zwerg (Ally) ,   Ork (Horde)
Sind einfach sehr kompakt, man kann zb als Tauren nicht überall unter den Türkanten durchreiten, Tauren bewegen sich einfach viel schlechter (habe 2 Tauren 1 Gnom 1 Zwerg) 
Zwerge sehen Hordentlich aus und haben dazu dicke Oberarme und grimmige Gesichter. Zwerge 4 the Horde


----------



## Esgarothan (4. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die optische Umsetzung im Spiel,und nicht mit welchem Pixel ihr am besten Sex hättet...
> 
> Echt krank nerdly..



Egal, welchen Aspekt man nimmt: Magersüchtig = Hässlich = Blutelfin
Bei Nachtelfinnen gehts ja noch, aber bei b11 ists einfach eine Nummer zu viel.


----------



## Igi_90 (4. Mai 2008)

leute so ne umfrage hats doch schon mal vor kurzem gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

Esgarothan schrieb:


> Egal, welchen Aspekt man nimmt: Magersüchtig = Hässlich = Blutelfin
> Bei Nachtelfinnen gehts ja noch, aber bei b11 ists einfach eine Nummer zu viel.




Naja , das kannst du so nicht sagen. Es kommt drauf an wie der ganze Körper "gebaut" ist, beim Menschen sieht Magersucht eben extrem kacke aus weil der Körper nicht für solches Untergewicht gebaut ist. Du kannst also nicht allgemein sagen Extrem Schlank = Magersüchtig. Und so wie das Model der Blutelfen gemacht ist passts perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ausserdem haben die noch rote unterwäsche wie ein vorgänger schon sagte xD


----------



## Murloc92 (4. Mai 2008)

lnvul schrieb:


> ....
> Zwerge sehen Hordentlich aus und haben dazu dicke Oberarme und grimmige Gesichter. Zwerge 4 the Horde



Genau ! Vote Zwerge 4 Horde !


----------



## alex1606 (4. Mai 2008)

Na und? Die Umfragen sind doch immer wieder schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also: Männlich: Gnom

Gnome ftw!!

Weiblich: geht mir ähnlich wie den meisten, ich schwanke zwischen b11 und draenei, ersteres verliert aber automatisch, da die Horde sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. Mai 2008)

Taure/taurin


----------



## Oimdudla (4. Mai 2008)

bin n mann also "am schönsten" gibts da bei männern net

männlich (style): Undead
weiblich (schönheit): Bloodelf


----------



## Esgarothan (4. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Naja , das kannst du so nicht sagen. Es kommt drauf an wie der ganze Körper "gebaut" ist, beim Menschen sieht Magersucht eben extrem kacke aus weil der Körper nicht für solches Untergewicht gebaut ist. Du kannst also nicht allgemein sagen Extrem Schlank = Magersüchtig. Und so wie das Model der Blutelfen gemacht ist passts perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, da haste Recht.
Ob mans als Mensch dann aber Schön findet, ist halt auch Subjektiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vermutlich geh ich an die ganze Sache mit zu vielen "Paris-Hilton" Vorurteilen dran. Von den Ohren abgesehen kann man das auch mal verwechseln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Insgesamt sehen mir die b11 für die Dürrheit, halt zu menschlich aus.^^


----------



## Elchilus (4. Mai 2008)

Naja also W is ja wohl eindeutig Blutelfe gefplgt von ANchtelfe und Draenei.

Bei den Männern sinds bei mir eindeutig die Gnome, die ham einfach coole Frisuren und trotz ihrer geringen Größe ham se einfach Stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaterok (4. Mai 2008)

Blutelfin & Taure ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (4. Mai 2008)

ich find als ally-klasse als einzige die gnomen cool, siehe "aggrognom" von marcel. einfach stylish.
sonst halt tauren/b11

menschen find ich echt öde und n811 sieht iwie behindert aus. ich mein hässliche lila haut und gelbe augen?


----------



## kaali (4. Mai 2008)

taure und blutelfin ganz klar einfach weil die nachtelfen weiber so komisch gehen komische hüften haben und so bloede gesichter die hautfarbe spielt dabei auch ne rolle zudem kommt noch das nachtelfen ally sind,.


----------



## Villa2 (4. Mai 2008)

Natürlich Blutelfenin^^und Gnome ich mag die^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (4. Mai 2008)

OMAGGA xD WEr hat Zwerginnen angekreuzt, also wer auf Frauen mit Bart steht der...naaja

Also am knuffigsten sind die mänlichen Tauren <.< Is ma klar oder? 

-->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, N811inen waren mal die schönsten <.< Aber B11 und Draenei habn sie vom Thron geschupst ^^
Btw Menschinen sind auch ma nich soo schlecht ^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (4. Mai 2008)

also schön is keine männliche rasse :X habe mich aber auf tauren festgelegt, die sind chillig und flauschig^^
bei den weiblichen gefallen mir zwar untote, nachtelfen und drenais aber am schönsten sind weibliche tauren *an die macht*. blutelfen sind schlampig, und alle anderen langweillig.


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2008)

ich glaub es heißt Dreanei oda? und nicht Drenai

nur ne anmerkung am rande XD

@topic

ganz klar: Dreanei :-)


----------



## Mini Vaati (4. Mai 2008)

ihr nehmt untote nur weil se so abgedreht und krass aussehen,oder?


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> ihr nehmt untote nur weil se so abgedreht und krass aussehen,oder?



ne weil sie 1337 r0xx0r sind


----------



## Mini Vaati (4. Mai 2008)

und kann mir wer nen grund nennen,zwerge attraktiv zu finden?oder ist das nur spaß?


----------



## dragon1 (4. Mai 2008)

mannlichrc ist cool gross und hat schoene augen(^^)
weiblich:dreanei(einfach stylisch und voll sexy)


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> weiblich:dreanei(einfach stylisch und voll sexy)



Ich zitiere nun mal Athene:

"HOW YOU CAN BE FUCKING ATTRACTED TO A COW????"


----------



## lilly_gore (4. Mai 2008)

M: Blutelfen
W: Draenei


----------



## Nr.2 (4. Mai 2008)

das schönste an den männlichen blutelfn is ihre sterbe animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiblich is meiner meinung nach   nachtelf  und blutelf  beide auf rang 1 ^^



trozdem hab i für blutelfe gestimmt da mich das tanzn vom benny sooo überzeugt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuldaar (4. Mai 2008)

spielt mal rappelz, perfect world usw., da könnt ihr nach zwei stunden nichts schönes mehr sehen, virtuelle laufstegwelten gibt es genug, warcraft sollte viel dreckiger sein, nelfs bspw. sollten keine topmodels sondern spröde und rauh sein


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also das ist meiner meinung nach echt sexy


----------



## Darkfire936 (16. Dezember 2008)

Schönsten Männerlutelfen.Ich hasse männliche Blutelfen aber gibt trotzdem keine Rasse die besser aussieht.(Cool sind sie nicht)
Schönste Frau:Weibliche Nachtelfe ganz klar.Danach weiblicher Mensch.


----------



## Gerbalin (18. Dezember 2008)

UD bei Männern
Blutelf bei Weibern


----------



## Lefrondon (18. Dezember 2008)

Männliche Zwerge... auch wenn hier "schön" der falsche Ausdruck ist "stimmig" passt eher.
Und menschliche oder draenaische Weibchen... Find ich beides gleich gut.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (1. August 2009)

Naja... ich bin eher der Meinung dass es nicht Blutelfinnen sind. Wer findet schon Magersucht Schön... offenbar viele hier aber ich finde dennoch zumindest bei Frauen sind die Draeneifrauen auf Platz 1... bei den Männern sind es meiner Meinung nach die Tauren.


----------



## legilas (1. August 2009)

*hust* es heist draenei und nicht drenai *hust*


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (1. August 2009)

legilas schrieb:


> *hust* es heist draenei und nicht drenai *hust*



Manche würden hier Ansichtssache sagen... also ich als ein Draeneifan... würde auch sagen dass das erste stimmt... aber ich habe durchaus auch schon beide Schreibweisen gesehen.


----------



## Naho (2. August 2009)

Gnom (M)
Taurin (W)


----------



## Ageloit (2. August 2009)

Oh Mann, "Untotin"... wer schreibt das denn so? Das heisst "Untote"

Also ich finde weibliche Draeneis ab schicksten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (2. August 2009)

Tykon schrieb:


> typischen abwehrverhalten^^. man muss doch mal ehrlich sein. Die männlichen blutelfen haben ne ziemlich schwule haltung. Und dann noch silbermond. an sich ne schöne stadt, aber halt ne frauen stadt. egal wo man hinsieht. überall rosa und diese komischen vorhänge^^.
> 
> und was is an männlichen menschen schwul. obwohl...es gibt ja noch paladine
> 
> ...




du bist schwul

Troll 4 life


----------



## Hizun (2. August 2009)

amschönsten sind immer noch männliche tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. August 2009)

Taure und Taurin.


----------



## Ragmo (2. August 2009)

wieso machn soviel den fehler und sagen elfIN... das heißt elfE. 
männlich: der Elf 
weiblich: die Elfe

aso und: trolle sind das stylistische (und schönste^^) volk in ganz azeroth ;P


----------



## Bighorn (2. August 2009)

männlich: Taure, Gnom hat 2HWaffenstyle 
weiblich: Blutelfe


----------



## Raheema (2. August 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> männlich: Taure, Gnom hat 2HWaffenstyle
> weiblich: Blutelfe




richtig so ^^
bin der gleiche meinung =)


----------



## Brubanani (2. August 2009)

Blutelf  	 [ 293 ]  	** [13.53%]

293 buffed user sind schwul oder stehen auf femenine männer respekt xD


----------



## BossRulE (2. August 2009)

m: TAUREN!
w: Blutelfen (eigentlich auch Nachtelfen)


----------



## Lethior (2. August 2009)

Tauren sind flauschig und wuschelig,deshalb hab ich die mal gewählt.Dann natürlich noch die Blutelfe,normalerweise hätte ich Nachtelfen gewählt,aber ich steh nicht so auf blau/lila.Draenei haben Hufe und Hörner und kommen deshalb nicht in Frage.


----------



## Vyron268 (2. August 2009)

Finds am geilsten wenn Alli spieler die Menschen spielen sagen das Blutelfen schwul aussehn xD
ich seh fast nur Menschen die mit Blutelffrisuren rumrennen, also wollen alle Menschen Blutelfen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (2. August 2009)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Finds am geilsten wenn Alli spieler die Menschen spielen sagen das Blutelfen schwul aussehn xD
> ich seh fast nur Menschen die mit Blutelffrisuren rumrennen, also wollen alle Menschen Blutelfen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau die selbe Meinung hab ich auch ^^
Oder die Menschen haben mit ihren haaren keinen Style und können ihn sich nur von den Feinden klauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (2. August 2009)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Finds am geilsten wenn Alli spieler die Menschen spielen sagen das Blutelfen schwul aussehn xD
> ich seh fast nur Menschen die mit Blutelffrisuren rumrennen, also wollen alle Menschen Blutelfen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähh menschen gibt es schon länger, also haben die blutelfen die frisuren der mencschen und wollen wir die sein!!


----------



## searinus (2. August 2009)

man was ihr euch hier für gedanken macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich gebe euch recht untote haben wirklich style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

menschen sehen dumm und schieße aus weil sie unmenschlich aussehen und deshalb habe ich auch für (m) b11 gewählt weil sie nich solche muskelmonster sind!

aber sonst is mir dieser thread eig ziemlich schnuppe und ich finde ihn recht sinnlos!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berrid (2. August 2009)

ist schon der 3164646464 Thread in dieser richtung.
vote for close


----------



## Vyron268 (2. August 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> ähh menschen gibt es schon länger, also haben die blutelfen die frisuren der mencschen und wollen wir die sein!!



meine fresse, keine ahnung was du mir damit sagen willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (2. August 2009)

nicht die menschen schlecht reden sonst beleidigst du sich selbst ^^ 

taure /blutelfin ^^

ich habe 3 haare auf der brust ich bin ein ? ... richtig ein taure ^^


----------



## Monoecus (2. August 2009)

Eine erneute Studie beweist: 54,32% aller WoW-Spieler finden abgemagerte Elfen schön!

afk kotzen


Mal eine Frage an die besagten 54,32%:
Findet ihr es geil, wenn ihr irgendwann später mal einen Freundin haben solltet und mit ihr Sex habt, dass ihr die Knochen spürt und es euch beiden deshalb weh tut?!


----------



## searinus (2. August 2009)

ich finde es nur so schade dass die rassen sich so weit von warcraft abspreitzen...
die blutelfen gefallen wir deshalb auch sehr gut animiert ebenso orks und eig auch trolle!
untote hmm...naja...müssten eig so ähnlich aussehen wie sylvanas!
tauren sehen bei warcraft nich so "stämmig" aus und sind dort auch deutlich riesiger!

ich bin ganz ehrlich! die horde sieht viel besser aus! alle leute der horde haben zwar paar...fehler
aber hey nobody is perfekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja und ich finde die menschen sehen schlciht weg scheiße aus ebenso nachtelfen die nachtelfen sehen ziemlich üppig aus und gar nich so zierlich und zerbrechlich wie bei warcraft! und die menschen sind einfach nur brutale muskelwesen die behindert aussehen! zwerge sehen ganz gut aus und gnome...naja man sieht keinen gnom bei warcraft...aber OK


/vote 4close


----------



## Lethior (2. August 2009)

Wir finden ja abgemagerte Elfen schön und nicht Menschen und da uns auf der Straße wohl kaum eine Elfe begegnen wird,halte ich es auch für unwahrscheinlich mit einer zu schlafen.


----------



## Loredanus (2. August 2009)

Das männliche Blutelfen schwul sein sollen, geht mir langsam gehörig auf die Nerven. Wenn ihr eure latente Homosexualität nicht akzeptieren könnt, erspart die Welt mit euren unqualifizierten Bezeichnungen. Zur Not sucht eine religiöse Gruppierung zur sexuellen Neuorientierung auf. Echt unfassbar wie dämlich manche sich äussern.
------------------------

zur Umfrage:

männlich:

Belfen --> gutaussehend und sozial der eigenen Rasse gegenüber, überheblich gegenüber anderen
Tauren --> imposant und Respekt einflössend, aber sanft
Trolle --> chillig und cool
Nachtelfen --> erwachsener Junge mit Naturambitionen

weiblich:

Belfeninnen --> siehe oben, wobei ich noch zickig und tussig anfügen würde
Taurinnen --> "strahlen" etwas mütterliches aus
Draenei --> haben was von einer Latina, der Akzent und die Kurven, nur die Hufen und Hörner stören etwas


----------



## Zhiala (2. August 2009)

bei den Männern musst ich überlegen, schön sind die meisten nicht, zumindest wären sie keine potenziellen Konkurrenten für meinen Mann^^ 
hab nu Trolle genommen weil ich die einfach mag. Untote wären meine 2. Wahl gewesen, Blutelfen sind irgendwie schon seeehr lauwarm und sollten als Rassenfertigkeit "Friseur" bekommen ;P

bei den Frauen wars einfacher, Elfen aller Art sind meine erste Wahl gewesen, Draenei sind irgendwie exotisch und deshalb haben die auch was. Taurenladies spiele ich selber besonders gerne, die sind so flauschig^^ 

Nebenbei will ich nix mehr davon lesen das eine Blutelfe im RL keine ordentliche Waffe heben könnte und so, man muss net aussehen wie ein Orc um kämpfen zu können. Glaubt jemandem der bei 1, 76m ca. 55 kg wiegt und Schwertkampf betreibt in ihrer Freizeit, sogar mit Kette auf nem Event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mainrick (2. August 2009)

Tykon schrieb:


> typischen abwehrverhalten^^. man muss doch mal ehrlich sein. Die männlichen blutelfen haben ne ziemlich schwule haltung. Und dann noch silbermond. an sich ne schöne stadt, aber halt ne frauen stadt. egal wo man hinsieht. überall rosa und diese komischen vorhänge^^.
> 
> und was is an männlichen menschen schwul. obwohl...es gibt ja noch paladine
> 
> ...


Man merkt das du ein Allie bist, schon klar das Silbermond fast nur aus rot tönen besteht oder? Und männliche Blutelfen haben nicht mal nen Hauch von schwul nur von Arroganz und so aber das macht sie ja besonders cool. Und sowieso leute die andere als schwul bezeichnen (egal ob jetzt virtuelle wesen oder echte menschen) wollen doch eh nur von ihrer eigenen Homosexualität ablenken


----------



## KinayFeelwood (2. August 2009)

Also bei den Frauen
weibliche Blutelfen > all
bei den Männern musste ich mich zwischen Nachtelfen, Blutelfen und Tauren entscheiden :/
hab Blutelfen genommen^^


----------



## EisblockError (2. August 2009)

Wo bitte sind Untote schön?

Obwohl, bei den Models heute ist es auch Mode nurnoch haut und Knochen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (2. August 2009)

Ich kenne aber auch niemanden der die Models,die bei uns rumlaufen,schön findet...


----------



## ~Priestypriest~ (2. August 2009)

Also wie sie hier alle auf ihre Heterosexualität pochen und deshalb Blutelfen ablehnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin auch männlich und hetero, trotzdem gewinnen meiner Meinung nach nur Blutelfen, sowohl m alsauch w.

Denn mal ganz ehrlich, abgesehen von...andersartigen Emotes, wären wir doch alle sehr stolz hätten wir das durchtrainierte Aussehen eines Blutelfen xD . (Ohren und komische Frisuren ausgenommen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (2. August 2009)

Jeder der Draenei schreibt schreibt es falsch...

Draenei<-----This!

Männlich Troll einfach nur vom Style und ich finde die Coolsten Frisuren (Menschen mit ner Blutelfen Frisur und Weibliche mit der Gnomen Frisur?? Ja danke für die NEUEN Frisuren...)

Weiblich habe ich Gnom genommen obwohl ich finde Trolle haben auch ihren reiz


----------



## Cloze (2. August 2009)

Wenn du so eine Umfrage machst, schreib wenigstens die Völker richtig....


----------



## frizzlmissl (2. August 2009)

vom style her die zwerge ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (2. August 2009)

Push the Trolls!
Maaaan! So Mojo wie die sind müssen die auf Platz eins, maaaaan!


----------



## Falathrim (2. August 2009)

Männlich:
Mensch.
Meinereiner ist einfach am Schönsten, und ich bin ein Mensch.


Weiblich:
Mensch.
Meinereiner steht einfach auf die Wesen, die er tagtäglich auf der Straße sieht und die Wissen, sich in kleidsame Ausstattungen zu hüllen.


Was ihr alle für Fantasien habt, unfassbar o.0


----------



## Lethior (2. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was ihr alle für Fantasien habt, unfassbar o.0



Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das WoW in einer Fantasy-Welt spielt?Da darf man Fantasien von Elfen haben.


----------



## Falathrim (2. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das WoW in einer Fantasy-Welt spielt?Da darf man Fantasien von Elfen haben.


Dir ist schonmal aufgefallen, dass in Foren lästerliche Ironie an der Tagesordnung ist? Da darf man Menschen veräppeln, die sich ernsthaft von wenigen Polygonen aufgereizt fühlen.


----------



## Seph018 (2. August 2009)

Unfassbar wie sie alle auf Furry stehen verdammt :/
Was ist bitte an männlichen Tauren schön?
Sie sind groß, haben Muckies und sind beharrt wie nichts... aber seht ihr das als schön an?
Nicht zu sprechen von ihren Gesichtern/Hörnern.
Obwohl keiner der männlichen Charaktere schön ist, allerhöchstens die Blutelfen... von Style her würde ich aber immernoch sagen Untote und Trolle. Die haben einfach was, auch wenn ich immernoch bedauere das Trolle keine Schuhe haben-.-

Bei den Frauen sind eigentlich viele akzeptabel vom Gesicht her ... so schön wie ein Polygon-Gesicht halt werden kann... nicht besonders =.=


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (2. August 2009)

Männlich:  
Tauren, Orcs, Trolle, Blutelfen, Untote = HORDE!!!!!!!



Weiblich:
Menschen,Nachtelfen,Blutelfen,Draenei = ALLIANZ


REST = HÄSSLICH


Deshalb sind Blutelfinnen und Weibliche Menschen meine Top charackters die ich spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso ? weil die geil sind menschinnen Oberweiten bammm.....und blutelfinnen figur wow einfach model like!!!!!!!


----------



## grubsi (2. August 2009)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> Männlich:
> Tauren, Orcs, Trolle, Blutelfen, Untote = HORDE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm? Du hast da was verwechselt.


BTT:


Ich finde bei den Männern haben die Orcs/Untote/Taueren einfach Style! 

Bei den Frauen finde ich die Nachtelfinnen, Blutelfinnen, weibliche Draenei und die Menschinnen am "schönsten". Jedenfalls für Pixel.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (2. August 2009)

Reines Aussehen:

Männlich: Menschen & Tauren

Frauen: Blutelfen & Gnome



Stylefaktor:

Männlich: Troll

Weiblich: Undead ^^


----------



## ThoWeib (2. August 2009)

[X] Die Kerle sind durch die Bank unattraktiv (Steroide ftw).

[X] Trollinen sind IMHO die Schönheitsköniginnen.


----------



## noizycat (2. August 2009)

UntotIN ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten, schwer zu sagen ... welches Schönheitsideal soll man da ansetzen? Ich finde z.B. männliche Tauren sehen sehr gelungen aus, aber ausgehen würde deswegen mit keiner Kuh. Oder mit nem modrigen Skelett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man bei der Charaktererstellung aus jeder Rasse schöne Chars machen, egal ob männlich oder weiblich, oder sie total verhunzen. ^^


----------



## Þunraz (2. August 2009)

Ich finde Zwergmänner am coolsten. Siehe Classic-Video
Von den Frauen her Blutelfen und natürlich Menschen.

Trolle Untote Gnome sind weder weiblich noch männlich gutaussehend.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Mitlerweile: Maennlich: Zwerge,Tauren
Weiblich: Dreanei, Orkinen. Man schaue sich nur Looking for Group die Magierin an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu finden Hier:
http://www.lfgcomic.com/extras.php


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. August 2009)

Männlich und weiblich blutelfen. die haben einfach nur Style.


----------



## CupertinoZwo (2. August 2009)

Chuck Norris fehlt als Antwort!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. August 2009)

CupertinoZwo schrieb:


> Chuck Norris fehlt als Antwort!


Chuck Norris ist kein Volk. Nur ein Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (2. August 2009)

also weiblich auf jeden dreanei die ham son geilen oasch;-)
Männer tauren eindeutig


----------



## shamypower (2. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> also geiler als blutelf ob  m oder w gibts derzeit wohl nichts. wer was anderes sagt is nur neidisch auf diese geile hordeklasse. die männlichens sind auch total stylisch. mit ordenltichemn benehmen und net so dumpfe schweine und astlöche wie menschen oder nachtelfen loooool



Falsch, wer was anderes Behauptet, der hat nen anderen Geschmack. Und btw bist du im RL auch ein "dumpfes schwein" von Mensch. Wenn du dein eigenes Volk in den Dreck ziehst, ist bei dir nicht alles dicht in der Birne.

@Topic:
Muss sagen, das weibliche Blutelfen recht nice sind aber ich kann mich mit der männlichen Version nicht anfreunden. Aber auch männliche Draenei sehen unbeholfen aus xD. Ich find Nachtelfen beider geschlechter ganz cool, deswegen spiele ich auch zwei^^


----------



## Raoul9753 (2. August 2009)

Da ich es bei männern schlecht bewerten kann, geh ich mal nur auf Frauen ein

Allianz
1. Menschen: Mensch halt, ich find die nicht zu Fett oder ähnliches, sie haben eig. ganz gute proportionen
2. Zwerge: Sieht aus wie ne Menschin, die unter ne Schrottpresse geraten ist um ehrlich zu sein, als hätte man einfach das weibliche Menswchenmodell in Paint geladen und dann die höhe reduziert, das macht sie ein wenig moppelig, aber hey, is kalt wo die herkommen.
3. Nachtelfen: Die Ohren stören, die sind länger als das Schwert, dass ein Krieger zu anfang hat und dieses komische Hohlkreuz kann nicht gesund sein...
4. Gnome: Dasselbe wie bei Mensch zu Zwerg, nur hat man diesmal auch die breite reduziert... Der Kopf könnte was kleiner sein, der passt nicht zum rest...
5. Drenai: Ebenfalls ein Hohlkreuz, dass man Angst hat gleich knackts und die Hufe sind ein minus, Aber wirlich schöne Gesichter zur Auswahl und das kleine Schwänzchen finde ich im Grunde ganz süß^^ Die Hörner passen eig. auch gut zum Modell, wenn sie noch n bissl was isst, ohne es nachher auszukotzen, ist sie meine Favoritin der Allianz.

Horde:
1. Orcs: Wer kennt Futurama? Tod durch SnuSnu triffts ganz gut, eine typische Amazone, ich hab zwar nichts gegen muskulöse Frauen, aber bei den gesichtern war Blizzard nicht sehr gnädig, da hat man bei Orcfrauen nämlich zwei Möglichkeiten: Alt und Hässlich oder zum gruseln.
2. Untote: Gut, sie sind was dünn, aber sie sind ja auch Tot. Sie haben ein paar echt schöne Gesichter nur die Haare sind immer verfranst, was am feuchten Klima in der Gruft liegen mag. Aber auf ihre Art die sind sie schon schön, müssen mal gutausehende Menschen gewesen sein.
3. Tauren: Groß, stämmig behaart.Sie haben durchaus nen gewissen Knuddelfaktor^^
4. Trolle: Abgesehen von den Füßen die schönste Klasse der Horde, leider nur ein einziges schönes Gesicht dabei, alle anderen sehen aus, als hätte eine 70 Jährige ihre anti Faltencreme verlegt.
5. Blutelfen: Ähhh... bricht beim ersten Windschlag durch? Ehrlich, hier hat Blizzard wohl irgendwelche Typen ans Modellieren gesetzt, deren einzige Freundin im Leben Barbie war, weil sie an jeder Frau etwas auszusetzen hat, bei der auch nur ein Gramm Fett mehr als überlebenswichtig im Körper ist. Mal ehrlich, das IST Barbie in WoW, und wie nachgewiesen wurde, wäre Barbie nicht überlebensfähig mit ihren Maßen, genauso sieht es hier aus. Weibliche Blutelfen sind eindeutig aus den feuchten Träumen irgendeinens Nerdentwicklers entstanden. Gebt ihnen was zu Essen, dann kann man weitersehen!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. August 2009)

shamypower schrieb:


> Falsch, wer was anderes Behauptet, der hat nen anderen Geschmack. Und btw bist du im RL auch ein "dumpfes schwein" von Mensch. Wenn du dein eigenes Volk in den Dreck ziehst, ist bei dir nicht alles dicht in der Birne.


Es ist ein unterschied ob man das Design der Menschen Ingame Beleidigt oder alle Menschen im RL.


----------



## BossRulE (2. August 2009)

Raoul9753 schrieb:


> Da ich es bei männern schlecht bewerten kann, geh ich mal nur auf Frauen ein
> 
> Allianz
> 1. Menschen: Mensch halt, ich find die nicht zu Fett oder ähnliches, sie haben eig. ganz gute proportionen
> ...



/ fast sign


das mit der blutelfe is am geilsten... aber naja, wenn du ingame leben würdest würdest du doch schonmal mit einer ne nummer schieben oder? XP

also weibliche tauren haben kenen knuddelfaktor! männliche au net, aber mann kann sie als bett benutzen!


----------



## Norjena (2. August 2009)

Das die Blutelfinnen derart beliebt sind wundert mich irgendwie, bisher dachte ich immer magersüchtige seien alles andere als aktraktiv...und nichts anderes sind die Elfchen, die sind derart dünn das es nicht mehr gesund ist.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Jap, traurig... 
Orcinen haben stil, dreanei sind total niedlich und sehen toll aus, taurinen sehen zum kuscheln aus, trollinen sind auch ganz ok.
Aber Elfen...wie kitschig


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Männlich: Untoter,Mensch,Orc

Weiblichraenei,orkin,untote,Menschin,Trollin





Elfen=BÄH


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (2. August 2009)

Wie es klar war das alle b11 weiblich nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde Mensch männlich hat den meisten Style ab Leder aufwärts (Ja auch Palas)
Weiblich sind es eindeutig die Elfen egal ob N811 oder B11

Zum TE: "Untotin" "Menschin"  WTF??? nicht bei jedem Volk kann man nen "in" anhängen auf Teufen komm raus


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (2. August 2009)

Ich finde Weibliche Blutelfen nicht besonders Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Männlich : Menschen und orcs 

Weiblich : Draenei und natürlich nachtelfen ^^

BTW: Weibliche Nachtelfen und Draenei sind Sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BossRulE (2. August 2009)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Wie es klar war das alle b11 weiblich nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL das mit dem -in is mir gar net aufgefallen

zum rest: ich versteh deine 3 sätze i-wie net =?


----------



## Ishah (2. August 2009)

Bin einer der wenigen, die Taurinnen mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Männlich find ich Untote cool :>


----------



## Teradas (2. August 2009)

Blutelfin 52,99% [1321] 
Och Gott,ich habs auch genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draicul (2. August 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> ich finde nachtelfen damen am schönsten,die sind doch mindestens genauso schön wie die blutelfen oder nicht?kann das jemand erklären oder ist das einfach so,das blutelfen einfach schöner sind?



Hast du irgendwelche Leiden ? Wie kann jemand in einer Tour so behinderte Fragen stellen?


----------



## Inquisition (2. August 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Umfrage.Diesesmal eht es um schönheit. Welche Volk findet ihr am schönsten






Nachtelf M das sind doch die Gaylords und Mensch W die haben alle fetten arsch, Zwerge eben so


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (2. August 2009)

Ronas schrieb:


> Also ich finde entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung bei den Männern die Tauren und Orcs am schönsten.
> Bei den frauen sind ungeschlagen die Nachtelfen am erotischsten.
> 
> MfG Ronas



Da muss ich dir zustimmen ! Tauren sind  irgendwie Knuffig und Cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Nachtelfen sind einfach Sexy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Inquisition schrieb:


> Nachtelf M das sind doch die Gaylords



/SIGN ! Die sehen aus wie eine Kombi aus Gorillas und Elfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Jo nachtelfen find ich auch cool, aber eben als Amazonen und nicht als schnuddeldinger


----------



## Acid_1 (2. August 2009)

Weibliche Draenai sehen immernoch am besten aus, egal was für'n Optik-Setup.
Aber wer bitteschön nimmt weibliche Untote? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Jedem das Seine.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







Metal 4-Ever
Scar Symmetry - Quantumleaper
Hip-Hop 4-Never


----------



## Mograin (2. August 2009)

narüelich menschen wie bekloopt sind solche frage in der ral welt sind wir menschen was einige aber nicht kappiren also stimmt für die mensche stimmt für sturmwind XD


----------



## Darussios (2. August 2009)

Das Volk, das dem Geschmack der Person am besten entspricht, ist am schönsten.

Mfg


----------



## Tom B. (2. August 2009)

DefloS schrieb:


> Soar, bei den Mädels sind ganz klar die Draenei am geilsten. Dicke Brüste, Schmale Hüfte Draller hinter und lange Beine - find ich gut!



Ich
bin
geschockt!
Geilst du dich etwa an WoW Chars auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  W T F <--- Sry aber dazu fällt mir spontan nur ein Zitat ein: "Get a life!".


Gibt nichts besseres als einen Ud Male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei den Frauen hab ich die Tauren geholt weil die neutral gehaltne sind und nicht als Objekt angesehn werden von tausenden verpickelten, sabernden Kiddys.

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (2. August 2009)

Und wieder eine Umfrage die schönsten die geilsten die imbasten die .... 
Langweilt schon ein wenig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (2. August 2009)

Tom schrieb:


> Geilst du dich etwa an WoW Chars auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lass ihn doch wenn er Möchte is doch jedem seine sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (2. August 2009)

Hmm, naja als Mann den schönsten Mann zu wählen war bisschen schwerer. Bei den Frauen musste man nur schauen wie attraktiv das Gesamtbild und dann auch mit der Rüstung ist, aber bei den Männern. Wer sieht am coolsten aus, wer am fiesesten oder wer am lustigsten...naja hab dann Blutelf genommen, nicht weil ich Blutelfen cool find(echt nicht: ud's ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber wenn ich mir nen edlen Prinzen oder so vorstell, dann passt Blutelf besser als Mensch in sachen Schönheit ( Auch von den Proportionen her unso)... 
Ach ja, die schönste weibliche Rasse war bei mir Draenei, ich find Blutelfen auch nice, aber die sind halt zu sauber und idealisiert und ein wenig zu dünn^^


----------



## Gronux (2. August 2009)

ganz klar: Blutelfen+weiblich=einfach Hot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



style und coolness: ganzklar die untoten mit yro (wird das so geschriebn?), wenn die abrocken kann denen keiner das wasser reichen


----------



## BossRulE (2. August 2009)

Tom schrieb:


> Ich
> bin
> geschockt!
> Geilst du dich etwa an WoW Chars auf
> ...



geilst du dich an Tschubakas auf? xDD


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (2. August 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> geilst du dich an Tschubakas auf? xDD


 
LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachtelfen sind schon was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (2. August 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> geilst du dich an Tschubakas auf? xDD



Was sind Tschubakas?

Für mich sind die schönsten Rassen männlicher Taure und weibliche Blutelfe, wobei die weiblichen Draenei auch nicht ohne sind (nur leider falsche Fraktion)! =)


----------



## Picol (2. August 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Für mich sind die schönsten Rassen männlicher Taure und weibliche Blutelfe, wobei die weiblichen Draenei auch nicht ohne sind (nur leider falsche Fraktion)! =)




Kann ich nur zustimmen!

mfg Picol


----------



## BossRulE (2. August 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Was sind Tschubakas?



Star Wars, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der wirklich so geschrieben wird.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (2. August 2009)

Rantja schrieb:


> Was sind Tschubakas?



Diese Haarigen viecher aus Star wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exade (2. August 2009)

Bei den Männlichen find ich Ud und Trolle stylisch. Bei den Trollen kp warum es ist aber so.
Bei den Weiblichen stehen Nachtelfen, Draenei und Blutelfen gleich.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> mänlich finde ich tauren haben am meisten style
> weiblich dachte ich zuerst n811,aber find die gnome (wenn sie gut gemacht sind [z.b. rosa haare xD]) am schönsten




Endlich mal jemand mit Geschmack!


----------



## Nokrum (3. August 2009)

neuroheaven schrieb:


> also geiler als blutelf ob  m oder w gibts derzeit wohl nichts. wer was anderes sagt is nur neidisch auf diese geile hordeklasse. die männlichens sind auch total stylisch. mit ordenltichemn benehmen und net so dumpfe schweine und astlöche wie menschen oder nachtelfen loooool




Ich verspüre extremen Neid. Vorallem auf deine grandiose Rechtschreibung !


----------



## Rantja (4. August 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Star Wars, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der wirklich so geschrieben wird.



Wird Chewbacca geschrieben, nur zur Info! =)


----------



## Mofeist (27. Juni 2010)

ähm die umfragen sind meiner Meinung nach nicht identisch @ den closer vom anderen thread. und die neue hat mehr und bessere Auswahlmöglichkeiten finde ich.


----------



## Cazor (27. Juni 2010)

igitt, wie konnten diese dürren Blutelfinnendinger gegen die eleganten und schönen Nachtelfinnen verlieren? 
*kreischend wegrenn*


----------



## Mofeist (27. Juni 2010)

Hier nochn Zitat aus dem neuen Thread was ich auch für zutreffend halte.. daher erschließt sich mir die Logik des /closed nicht tut mir Leid

Um die schönste gehts da, das hab ich der Vollständigkeit halber rein. Besonders die hässlichste Rasse interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die 1. Umfrage kenn ich auch. ausserdem sind keine Worgen/Goblins dabei


----------



## Dropz (27. Juni 2010)

Trolle ftw !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> Hier nochn Zitat aus dem neuen Thread was ich auch für zutreffend halte.. daher erschließt sich mir die Logik des /closed nicht tut mir Leid
> 
> Um die schönste gehts da, das hab ich der Vollständigkeit halber rein. Besonders die hässlichste Rasse interessiert mich
> 
> ...



Woher sollte man den jetzt schon beurteilen können, ob die Worgen/Goblis die hässlichste Rasse sind oder nicht?

Ich denke dazu sollte man sie gespielt haben oder wenigstens im Spiel gesehen haben.

Wäre also viel zu früh die in eine solche Umfrage zu integrieren.


----------



## Mofeist (27. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Woher sollte man den jetzt schon beurteilen können, ob die Worgen/Goblis die hässlichste Rasse sind oder nicht?
> 
> Ich denke dazu sollte man sie gespielt haben oder wenigstens im Spiel gesehen haben.
> 
> Wäre also viel zu früh die in eine solche Umfrage zu integrieren.





sie sind wirklich auf genügend screenshoots zu sehen gewesen

geht aber auch das die eine umfrage zweiteilig war und diese hier nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juni 2010)

Mofeist schrieb:


> sie sind wirklich auf genügend screenshoots zu sehen gewesen



Auf Screenshots sieht Angela Merkel auch häßlich aus, aber du musst die mal in echt sehen, ein echter super Feger!! .)


----------



## Tinkerballa (27. Juni 2010)

ka, warum immer alle die männlichen blutelfen für schwul halten!? ich find die sehen total gut aus! und silbermond gefällt mir auch sehr gut, bis auf die langen laufwege... btw. ich bin männlich und hetero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiblich auch ganz klar: blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (27. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auf Screenshots sieht Angela Merkel auch häßlich aus, aber du musst die mal in echt sehen, ein echter super Feger!! .)



/fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Battlefronter (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (27. Juni 2010)

Männer:
[X] Alle durch die Bank gleich unansehnlich (IMHO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Frauen:
[X] Trollinen


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

1. Heißt es 'Draenei'.
2. Kann ich mich nicht entscheiden und
3. Können wir mal demnächst ein Thread eröffnen bei denen auch mal NICHT immer die spielbaren Rassen wählen müssen, sondern ALLE Rassen die es in WoW gibt?

Aber es würde sich sowieso niemand die Mühe machen sowas zu eröffnen, weil jeder nur auch 1 Rasse erwähnen würde (vorallem eine spielbare) und alle danach hinterher...
Aber auch weil irgend ein Spasti hier auch "/REPORTET !!!!111einseinself eS gippeds shon gänug trehads darüper" rumschreien würde...


----------



## Blutzicke (27. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wieso so viele diese grauseligen Blutelfinen so sexy finden? Das sie einige recht hübsche Gesichter haben ok, aber sonst: die Figur sowas von dürr und unsexy. 
Assoziation: Paris Hilton meets Spargeltarzan.
Und auf Allianzseite auch die Nachtelfinen. Da gibt es genau ein Gesicht, was ich nicht sofort unter häßlich einstufen würde. Aber zieht so'ner Nachtelfe mal ne Hose an. Das sieht ja sowas von unweiblich und Bääääh! aus. 
Gebt den Trollfrauen mal Schuhe und eine Version ohne Hauer in der Fre... im Mund und die toppen jede andere Rasse. Imo sind die mit Abstand sexieste Rasseweibchen die Draeneifrauen... hübsche Gesichter, ordentlicher Vorbau, ein wirklich mal weibliches Hinterteil, auf das man auch gern schauen will. Da kann kann ich mit den Hörnern, Hufen, Hohlkreuz und dem Schwanz recht gut leben.


----------



## ILikeYou (27. Juni 2010)

Male : Bloodelf

Sie sind einfach zu geil, und ihr wärt alle gerne wie sie, anstatt wie die kleinen oger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Female: Troll

Troll Frauen sind komplett unterbewertet, die können derbe hammer aussehen.


----------



## Berserkarna (27. Juni 2010)

Die Schönsten: Draenei Frauen.

Die Häßlichsten: Draenei Männer und sämtliche Hordler Rassen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juni 2010)

Die schönsten Kerle: Gnome
Die schönsten Mädels: Draenei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

ILikeYou schrieb:


> Male : Bloodelf
> 
> Sie sind einfach zu geil, und ihr wärt alle gerne wie sie, anstatt wie die kleinen oger
> 
> ...



Wenn du wüsstest wie Trollfrauen in der WoW-Alpha aussahen, dann würdest du jetzt eine andere Meinung haben!

Gegen Blutelfenmänner habe ich nichts außer vll. nur ein oder zwei Animationen sind Flop. Trotzdem besser als Male Worgen.



Und Draeneimänner sehen besser als Menschenmänner aus. Nur die Tentakeln nerven, die hätte man entfernen sollen. Auch der Brustkorb ist zu groß, entweder Arme dicker oder Brustkorb etwas kleiner.

Weiblicher Orc sieht auch okay aus mit den richtigen Gesichtsausdruck und Frisur.


----------



## Toxxical (27. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die männlichen Blutelfen schön und bei den weiblichen finde ich das die Blutelfen auch ganz nett aussehen aber nicht so geil wie die männlichen.


----------



## koolt (27. Juni 2010)

Tauren / Blutelfin!
Edit: Oha ich schließe mich damit sogar der Mehrheit an^^


----------



## Endes (27. Juni 2010)

Tauren sind die Schönsten.

Ich habe von jeder Klasse einen auf meinem Realm.
Ich freuhe mich schon auf Cataclysm endlich Tauren Pala und Priester.

Das sie zur Horde gehören ist noch besser aber auch wenn sie allianz wären würde ich sie am besten finden.


----------



## dudubaum (27. Juni 2010)

tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (27. Juni 2010)

Männlich: Blutelf
Weiblich: Blutelfin

Blutelfen (und Untote, sowie trolle xD) ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (27. Juni 2010)

Wer hat da bitte weibliche Zwerge gewählt? oO


----------



## Imbageif (27. Juni 2010)

Weibliche nachtelfen sind doch nicht schön Oo die haben riesen hände das sieht total affig aus ^^ 

aber dass female blut11 gewinnt war klar =) die sehen halt am besten aus. Obwohl ich male Troll auch klasse findm aber damit bin ich relativ allein =(


----------



## Zhiala (27. Juni 2010)

Vonwegen zerbrechliche Blutelfinnen, ich hab ne Pala und die schwingt ganz böse ihren fetten 2H Knüppel^^ im RL kann ich nur sagen das ich mit meinen 53g bei 1.75m auch nicht zerbrechlich bin und mit nem 1 1/2-Händer recht gut umgehen kann. Man muss nicht aussehen wie ne Orkfrau/DDR-Schwimmerin um stark zu sein *g*

Die schönsten Männer...gar nicht so leicht zu sagen...Trolle mag ich wegen Style ganz gerne aber mein Typ ist nicht wirklich dabei. B11en sehen aus wie die Sorte Boygroup die 13-jährige Mädchen lieben, Orks gucken strunzdoof aus der Wäsche, Nachtelfenmänner mag ich gar nicht. Gnome und Zwerge sind einfach zu klein, Draenei und Tauren sind solche Kanten, da hätt ich Angst *g*

Bei den Damen mag ich Draenei recht gerne, die sind mal was anderes^^ Elfinnen jeder Art sind auch recht hübsch. Zwergen-, Gnomen- und Orkfrauen sehen dagegen nicht wirklich gut aus. Menschenfrauen haben Hängebrüste und Tauren...naja, etwas sehr massiv vielleicht. Trollinnen gehen auch, sollten nur vielleicht eine Tüte übers Gesicht ziehen ;p


----------



## DenniBoy16 (27. Juni 2010)

männlich ... von der coolnes her untote (am besten designt)^^

und weiblich konte ich mich nicht zwischen nacht- und blutelfen entscheiden ... hab desshalb mal nachtelfen gewählt^^


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2010)

Nachtelfen und Draenei <3


----------



## Zwirbel (27. Juni 2010)

orc/orcin !


----------



## Aggropip (27. Juni 2010)

Weiblich: Blutelfe

Männlich: Orc.....  Lok´tar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (27. Juni 2010)

also weibliche Blutelfen sind ja mal hamma sexy oder hehe.Aber auch die draenai damen sind supi finde ich.Bei den Herren finde ich die Zerge geil und auch Tauren sind grrrrrr ^^


----------



## Toxxical (27. Juni 2010)

Ich steh auf männliche Blutelfen!


----------



## Ultimo01 (27. Juni 2010)

Also

Alli:
Männer: Draenei
Frauen Draenei <3

Horde:
Männer: Tauren
Frauen: BLutelfen <3


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Weiblich: Untote

Männlich: Trolle


----------



## drachenThor (27. Juni 2010)

Männlich: Orc und Zwerg

Weiblich: Orcin und Zwergin (ja, im Ernst) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchHabeConnection (27. Juni 2010)

gibt nichts besseres wie untote!!! hamma!


und weibliche blutelfe war klar das die prozentual ganz oben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BööserSchurke (27. Juni 2010)

blutelfinnen und nachtelfe sind super hübsch.

Mensch Paladin und Blutelf Paladin ist das schwulste in ganz WoW.

Bei den Männern finde ich Gnome cool


----------



## PlayerS (27. Juni 2010)

Männlich: Untoter

Weiblich: Blutelfe

Sehen meiner Meinung nach am besten aus


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Ich rätsel schon lange wie man kantige 3D Models schön finden kann. Bezogen auf die weiblichen Chars.


----------



## Yiraja (27. Juni 2010)

männlich -> undead
weiblich  -> blutelfinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



for the HORDE, bei der allianz wären menschen vom look noch ganz ok aber die ham so ne spastische gang art da komm ich nich drauf klar^^


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juni 2010)

Weibliche Draenei ftw ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Susi (27. Juni 2010)

BööserSchurke schrieb:


> Mensch *Paladin* und Blutelf *Paladin* ist das schwulste in ganz WoW.



Gut das das aussehen der rassen was mit den klassen zu tun hat o0


----------



## Vanitra (27. Juni 2010)

Muss ich jetzt schlussfolgern, das alle die männliche Tauren gewählt haben im RL auf Nasenring tragende sabbernde Männer mit Ganzkörperbehaarung stehen und wer weibliche Blutelfen gewählt hat, auf dürre und unterernährte Frauen die nichtmal weiblich aussehen mit ihrer knabenhaften Figur? Ihr leidet doch an Geschmacksverirrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön sind Menschenfrauen, Draeneifrauen und Menschenmänner sowie irgendwo auch männliche Blutelfen, obwohl die eher aussehen als wären sie in der Pubertät steckengeblieben. Nachtelfenmänner sehen aus wie Rasierklingenschmuggler und die weiblichen Nachtelfen haben leider viel zu große Ohren (die am Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Bei Tauren, Untoten, Zwergen, Trollen kann ich irgendwie keine Schönheit erkennen, die einzigen die man irgendwo schön nennen könnte sind Trollfrauen, aber die leiden leider an zu großen Füßen. Trollmänner hingegen laufen als hätten sie auf einem Ball geschlafen und die Untotenmänner drehen sind nach links und rechts als hätten sie einen Krampf im Hintern. Orcs sind zwar auch nicht gerade eine Augenweide, allerdings muß man zugeben daß sie gut gemacht sind und zur Horde passen.

Wir werden sehen wie Worgen und Goblins werden. Mit den Goblins bekommt die Horde den putzigen Part den die Allies mit den Gnomen haben und die Flohkissen der Horde aka Tauren bekommen bei der Allianz den Gegenpart der Worgen. So gesehen entsteht da langsam ein Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Minøtaurus (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab bei männlich Untoter genommen, weil die von der körperlichen Haltung etwas aggressives ausdrücken. Nach dem Motto: Schaut her wo ihr euch gleich weh tun werdet.

Bei weiblich hab ich Trollin genommen, weil die auf Horde seite neben den Blutelfinen am besten aussehn. 

Grund: Ich mag die nicht, ich hab mir nur aus zwang eine Blutelfe gemacht, weil die das einzige Volk "noch" sind, die auf Hordeseite Paladine machen können.


Bei der Ally gefallen mir bei den weiblichen: Nachtelfinnen, Draenei, und Menschenfrauen.
Männliche Ally's: Zwerge, Draenei, und Menschen. Letztere nur mit einem gewissen aussehn... Zwerge sind einfach Urwchsig, und die Draenei sehen aus als würden sie, und über den Dingen stehend. Halt etwas erhabenes. Auch wenn der Schwanz Irritiert.


----------



## Zhiala (27. Juni 2010)

Die Zeckenteppiche sahen auf den Bildern ja schonmal ganz süß aus. Verwandelt zumindest, sind doch sonst wie stinknormale Menschen oder?


----------



## Rellston1 (27. Juni 2010)

Männlich: die Nachtelfen

Weiblich: die Blutelfen


----------



## Iniour (27. Juni 2010)

Die männer sehen meist etwas eigenartig aus, desswegen finde ich männliche Zwerge einfach gut. 
Dei den weiblichen sind meine Favoriten die Dräneiinen, da sie allgemein die proportionen stimmen und mit der richtigen Horndesign sieht das auch hammer aus. Dich dahinter sind aber auch die Blutelfinnen.


----------



## Mr. Susi (27. Juni 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Die Zeckenteppiche sahen auf den Bildern ja schonmal ganz süß aus. Verwandelt zumindest, sind doch sonst wie stinknormale Menschen oder?



Ja, ich glaube schon. Allerdings werden wahrscheinlich alle mit der Worgenform rumlaufen, allein schon weil die eben besser aussieht.




Da fällt mir grade was ein: Wie verhalten sich die Worgenspieler eigentlich auf Rp-Servern? Bleiben die in ihrer menschlichen Form oder eher in ihrer Worgengestalt?


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube schon. Allerdings werden wahrscheinlich alle mit der Worgenform rumlaufen, allein schon weil die eben besser aussieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich (sicherlich eher) bleiben sie in ihrer Menschenform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stell dir ma vor: Vor dir verwandelt sich ein Mensch in einen Werwolf, aber wenn das in Sturmwind z.B. bei einer Prügellei passieren könnte (geschichtlich), sagen die Wachen natürlich, dass er nichts dafür kann oder es war ein Unfall.


----------



## Zhiala (27. Juni 2010)

Also ich würd nicht in der Weltgeschichte rumerzählen das ich ein Worg bin wenn ich als Mensch meine Ruhe haben kann vor Aberglauben und so. Mich vor den Augen anderer zu verwandeln hielte ich außerdem für schlechte Manieren. Muss ja nicht jeder wissen wo ich herkomm und das ich ein pelziges Problem hab, ist ja nicht auf die Stirn tätowiert^^


----------



## Speck-man (27. Juni 2010)

Mhmmm also naja.... Männlich is ja klar --> untote
Bei Weiblich....schwer eher mal gar nichts. 
Zwerge wie oft gesagt --> Fett und hässlich
Tauren--_> außer konkurrenz
Blutelfen---> die würden einen im schlaf erstechen o.O
Orcs und Trolle --> Grün bzw Blau und nicht gerade... sexy
Draenei --> Hufe
Gnome ---> ich sag mal einfach "ein anderes Wort für Ventilator hier einfügen"
Menschen --> Dicker Hintern
Nachtelfen --> ...Spitze ohren..... RAAWG da wird man gleich aggressiv!
Untote ---> sexy vielleicht noch mit Klamotten aber der Geruch und so.....
statt nichts zu nehmen, was eh nicht geht, werde ich mal aus spaß die zwerginnen unterstützen.


----------



## Boraci (27. Juni 2010)

Bei den Männlichen sind die Tauren & Trolle ganz klar meine Favoriten. Bei den Weiblichen die Untoten & Menschinen.


----------



## Zhiala (27. Juni 2010)

Menschin? also wirklich...liebe Kinder und Kinderinnen passt mal bissl auf was ihr schreibt ;p


----------



## Benegeserit (27. Juni 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Menschin? also wirklich...liebe Kinder und Kinderinnen passt mal bissl auf was ihr schreibt ;p



*sich weglacht*

also vom gesicht her, finde ich draenai damen am hübschesten, vom gesamtbild her liegen blutelfen damen dann aber doch vorne.
menschen männer... statur ist gut etc. nur das gesicht, bzw die gesichtszüge sind wirklich hässlich, sry.
nachtelfenmänner das gleiche, von daher, sehen die blutelfenmänner noch am besten aus.

die frage war ja nach dem schönsten volk und nicht danach, welches das stylischste/stylishste/dingsbums volk ist,
insofern fallen trolle, orks, untote,gnome mal weg, zwerge sind glaub völlig indiskutabel...


----------



## Opportunity (27. Juni 2010)

Tauren Kühe sahen mit t5 echt super aus wie so eine hopper kuh 
aber undead frauen sind die besten, haben style und lustige witze


----------



## Mondokir (27. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich für die männlichen Tauren entschieden und zwar, weil sie einfach am einzigartigsten aussehen und nebenbei am kuschligsten sind sie auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das andere leitet sich im großen und ganzen von den Menschen oder Orcs ab.


----------



## gta218 (27. Juni 2010)

männlich untoter
weiblich untote

die witze von den untoten sind der hammer und aussehen nach wahl top


----------



## Poseidoom (27. Juni 2010)

Ich machs kurz

Männlich: Orc 
Weiblich: Troll & Untote

Aber ich versteh echt nich, was alle so an Blutelfinin finden. Nachtelfen schaun da besser aus.


----------



## Krezton (27. Juni 2010)

Welche kranken hirne finden trollinen oder orcin am schönsten ?geht mal raus xD


----------



## White_Sky (27. Juni 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Welche kranken hirne finden trollinen oder orcin am schönsten ?geht mal raus xD



Welche kranken Hirne finden es schön den Geschmack anderer auszulachen?geht mal raus xD


----------



## Sarvan (27. Juni 2010)

Draenei ist jedenfalls das hässlichste.. Blutelfinen wählen nur oberflächliche Säcke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die entsprechen ja diesem typisch dürren Model Schönheitsideal, würde sagen Nachtelfen/ Menschen.


----------



## Versace83 (27. Juni 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Draenei ist jedenfalls das hässlichste.. Blutelfinen wählen nur *oberflächliche* Säcke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In diesem Thread geht es ja um Schönheit, also sollte man hier schon oberflächlich sein und nicht auf die "inneren Werte" achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mag sein dass die Menschen Frauen einen super Charakter haben, aber sie haben einen unglaublich dicken Hintern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutzicke (27. Juni 2010)

Och der dicke Hintern von Menschenfrauen isses garnichtmal (lieber nen dicker Menschenfrauenhintern also diese fraulich unterentwickelten Kindfiguren der Nacht-/Blutelfen), was mich an denen so stört, sondern vielmehr die Art, wie sie sich bewegen. Steck mal so eine in ne Plattenrüstung und drück der eine 2H-Waffe in die Hand. Einfach nur panne dieses x-beinige Rumgegurke, was da als Kampfanimation daher kommt. Außerdem mach dieses ständige Rumgeseufze depressiv, jede (Lauf-)Bewegung sagt, daß das Leben dieses Geschöpfes ihm nur eine Last ist, und da sind wir noch nichtmal bei diesem echt gruseligen Rühr-den-Kuchenteig-stoned-Ententanz... es fehlt eigentlich überall sowas wie Anmut, Stolz und Grazie. 

Ich wäre sowieso ganz stark dafür, die Völker mal durch die Bank weg ein bißchen 'aufzuhübschen'. Sprich: mehr Polygone, bessere Texturen und Animationen... imo haben das besonders die grobklötzigen Völker der ersten Generation: Zwerge, Menschen, Nachtelfen, Orks und Trolle nötig. Ich habe mal nen männlichen Zwergenpaladin angefangen, aber dieser 3-Polygon-50-Kasten, den ich da durch die Landschaft gesteuert habe, ist absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß und macht irgendwie auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## wolfracht (28. Juni 2010)

Bei den Frauen die Blutelfen und Draenei, bei den Männern Orcs und Untote.


----------



## Philine (28. Juni 2010)

weibliche Draenei sind die Hübschesten !
( habe 4 davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hmmm und bei den männlichen Rassen hab ich mal Tauren ausgewählt, aber mal im ernst bei den männlichen ist keiner so wirklich hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Phili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (28. Juni 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Draenei ist jedenfalls das hässlichste.. Blutelfinen wählen nur oberflächliche Säcke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn es um Aussehen geht ist jede Antwort oberflächlich.


----------



## Moshjo (28. Juni 2010)

*Welches ist eurer Meinung das schönste Volk.*

*Gans Klar, Trolle! *


----------



## pirmin93 (28. Juni 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Draenei ist jedenfalls das hässlichste.. Blutelfinen wählen nur oberflächliche Säcke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schönheitsideal = Win


----------



## MediesTsu (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich persönlich mag Nachtelfen gar nicht, weiblich zu kantig und männlich geht noch viel weniger, ich mag am liebsten:

Männer: Zwerge (kommen einfach gut) und Tauren
Frauen: Draeneiin, Gnomin und Taurin

so ganz kann ich mich nie entscheiden aber dies emag ich optisch am liebsten (ja ich weiß ich spiele eine Blutelfin xD)


----------



## snow117 (28. Juni 2010)

Männer : Orcs

Frauen: Troll sind fast die einzigsten die weibliche kurven haben


----------



## Totebone (28. Juni 2010)

Frau: Taurin
Mann: Taure 

Tauren 4 life! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich glaub bei den Untoten haben einige "schön" mit "cool" verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (28. Juni 2010)

Die Frage kann echt nur von einem Alli kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Juli 2010)

man schreibt es Draeneiin :O


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (24. Juli 2010)

ich find die schönsten sind blutelfinen und nachtelfinen ^^
orcs find ich von den männlichen am besten gefallen mir ganz gut


----------



## Soldus (24. Juli 2010)

Zwerge und weibliche Draenei!


----------



## Izara (25. Juli 2010)

Bei uns suchen immer wieder weibliche Blutelfen einen Orc zum kuscheln    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Juli 2010)

Tykon schrieb:


> wer hat bitte männliche blutelfen angeklickt?^^ die sind net die schönsten, eher die schwulsten ( nach dem außen^^, will keinen beleidigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tuste aber du sagst das Schwule hässlich sind, Fühle mich angegriffen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (25. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Bei uns suchen immer wieder weibliche Blutelfen einen Orc zum kuscheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie im richtigen leben, Manche hübsche frauen brauchen einen Hässlichen groben Macho mit nix inner Hose... zitat Uschi (Allimania): Orcs haben Kleine Pimmel.


----------



## LaGumi (25. Juli 2010)

Zwerge, ob Frau oder Mann, was gibts mit mehr Styl, vorallem inner dicken Plattenrüstung. (Und sonst noch Trolle)




Aber Zwerge FTW


----------



## Arandes (25. Juli 2010)

Hab beides Mal für Draenei gestimmt - so schreibt man sie im Übrigen... wenn man schon eine Umfrage der Völker macht, dann bitte auch richtig ausschreiben.

Wenn es aber um den Style geht, bin ich ganz klar für Gnome.


----------



## Greyback77 (25. Juli 2010)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Typisch Ally, weibliche Nachtelfen sind ja noch ganz ok, wenn man sie erst mal gekillt hat, aber die männlichen Menschen sind doch viel schwuler, schon allein die bescheuerten Emotes von denen. (will Allies beleidigen)



jaa ich find immer sooo megageil wenn (besonders die schreie von mensch paladinen) auf mich (hexer) einprügeln. die stöhnen immer so alsob jmd ihnen in die eier tritt, ähmm sorry die ham ja keine eier sind ja paladine... 

ne aber echt ich find blutelfen MEGAGEIL, sind halt die dramaqueens der horde.... XD


----------



## Tamîkus (25. Juli 2010)

Tykon schrieb:


> typischen abwehrverhalten^^. man muss doch mal ehrlich sein. Die männlichen blutelfen haben ne ziemlich schwule haltung. Und dann noch silbermond. an sich ne schöne stadt, aber halt ne frauen stadt. egal wo man hinsieht. überall rosa und diese komischen vorhänge^^.
> 
> und was is an männlichen menschen schwul. obwohl...es gibt ja noch paladine
> 
> ...




Menschliche Priester *hust hust*


----------



## TheBlackHand (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen :-)

Hier kommt meine Top 3 Liste:

Dreanei (Weib.)
Blutelfe (Weib.)
Nachtelfe (Weib.)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben das ich das männlich Charakterdesign bei den meisten WoW Vökern nicht allzu gelungen finde (Taure, Untoter ausgenommen, bei denen ist es andersrum :-) )


MfG


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Juli 2010)

Weibliche Troll-Deffkrieger 4tw


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (25. Juli 2010)

Taure & Trollin. Aber wieso Untote... bei den Frauen gibt es ja noch ansatzweise schöne Gesichter, aber bei den Männern?


----------



## Agabig (25. Juli 2010)

Also vom design her finde ich Female Draenei am besten war auch mein grundfür Race Change -.-
Und bei den Females sag ich leider Gnom weil ich den rest bis auf Female Nightelf net wirklich... 
Lg AgA


----------

